# Battlefield 4



## moriez

Surprised there's no thread yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let's kick it off as the supposed October release is within range.
   
  Only started with BF3 myself late last year and quite liking it. I don't (and can't) fly anything except through the sky when blown to bits. So, the BF4 footage I've seen really excites me. They do a tremendous job at that. Looking forward to pick up the game in the first few weeks of release and be all over it with the rest of the world. AFAIK there's nothing final known about computer specs which will be interesting. What would be the case though is that the game utilizes DirectX 11.1 which is only partially featured in Windows 7. Windows 8 would cover it in full. Next to that we will need a DirectX 11.1 capable videocard. Just saying 
  Single player campaign, although I might this time, I could care less. It's about multi-player to me. With 64 players in a server I've for the first time felt a sense of being at war within a game. The boy in me excited!
   
  Now to some fireworks:
   
  Really quite digging on how they've integrated use of tablets and mobile phones. 




   
   
  Frostbite 3 engine madness. Maybe I've seen nothing but the way they make stuff crumble is amazing.




   
   
  More clips here: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/videos/multiplayer-trailer-bf4
   
  Add to the thread at will.


----------



## sor1n

It's going to be awesome.. I'm really looking forward to this as well & I just upgraded my PC so I'm good to go


----------



## sor1n

Quote: 





moriez said:


> Really quite digging on how they've integrated use of tablets and mobile phones.


 
   
  That's a pretty cool feature, I didn't know they did that.  Now I need to find my tablet and wipe the dust off


----------



## AuPhoenix

Can't wait. I really enjoy BF multiplayer aspect although the solo campaign is lackluster.


----------



## ethan7000

Great set of multiplayer vids
   

   
  I'm excited


----------



## fenrir35

I'm excited too man


----------



## jms209

I might buy this game once it is out.
  Played BF3,but never actually bought it.
   
  Seems pointless getting BF3 now,I'll just wait for BF4.


----------



## demon321

I used to play BF2 ,BF2142 and BF3.
  I think BF2 is the most enjoyable that I ever play.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey all,
   
  Got mine pre-ordered along with a PS4 and 4 other game. Too excited.


----------



## moriez

So, any early impressions anyone?


----------



## ethan7000

Actual sounds are fantastic, visuals are a bit better, seems like a nice improvement overall over bf3. The only thing is it's not as smooth in terms of fps, I get drops at regular intervals. It seems to depend on the server, sometimes it's slight, sometimes unbearable. Hopefully it will be sorted by release. I have to say, the actual gun sounds are perfect, makes for a more visceral feel overall. Also loving the reduction in suppression.


----------



## moriez

Cool. I think that sound and visuals are already pretty slamming in bf3. Sounds to me that you're experiencing spikes in the connection leading to fps drops. Do you know if others are experiencing the same? You also say reduction in suppression. I guess what that comes down to is better chances of surviving?


----------



## ethan7000

Yes, the fps drops are all over the bf4 forums, it's a common issue. Hopefully dice gets it fixed by launch, but they don't have a great track record for things like that. Reduction in suppression allows for higher skill vs luck. For example, someone is behind me and starts shooting at me but misses. I have the chance to turn around and win the fight if I can hit him first. In bf3, you have no chance to turn around and win because you're suppressed by all the missed shots. Suppression benefits poor aim.


----------



## xaval

FPS drops and other issues should be related to the fact that it's a beta game, as well as the video drivers. I'm a BF veteran since the 1942 kick off, played them all so... BF is always in beta anyway lol
  
 I'll be getting it on PC at the end of the month - need to dust off my windows rig! Hopefully there will be some EU members playing the game.
  
 See you all on the Battlefield


----------



## moriez

Aight. Played the beta on PC for about two hours and boy is-it-beta! Bad performance like you've said but also just unimpressed with what I've seen and heard: dull colors, a slight cartoonish look, disengaging voice-messages. A big meh for now and definitely back to BF3.


----------



## m1ku

moriez said:


> Aight. Played the beta on PC for about two hours and boy is-it-beta! Bad performance like you've said but also just unimpressed with what I've seen and heard: dull colors, a slight cartoonish look, disengaging voice-messages. A big meh for now and definitely back to BF3.


 
  
 I saw the game play and a bit disappointed too. I played MW3 and the texture looks pretty nice, but the physics in BF3 is better. I was hoping BF4's texture will look very realistic...


----------



## jerry216216

i will buy one once they release !!!


----------



## SaLX

Battlefield 4: Dolby headphone, CMS3-3D Headphone or SBZ Studio? Which one are you using?


----------



## ethan7000

Dolby Headphone - don't like SBZ surround personally.


----------



## SaLX

Ethan - care to say why you dislike SBZ Studio? At least for BF4 anyway.
  
 Can see you're feeding your SBZ from your line out into your amp. You must know by now that using headphones and an amp this way doesn't work properly surely: it's meant for speakers and doesn't model headphone surround sound properly. I mean no offence.


----------



## ethan7000

salx said:


> Ethan - care to say why you dislike SBZ Studio? At least for BF4 anyway.
> 
> Can see you're feeding your SBZ from your line out into your amp. You must know by now that using headphones and an amp this way doesn't work properly surely: it's meant for speakers and doesn't model headphone surround sound properly. I mean no offence.



None taken. I tried SBZ surround from the headphone output. I just couldn't tell where anything was positioned with it. YMMV


----------



## SaLX

Thanks for answering Ethan.
  
 Does it work, even reasonably, from the line outs to your amp? Sure stereo works OK but am surprised surround is so crap for you.


----------



## ethan7000

salx said:


> Thanks for answering Ethan.
> 
> Does it work, even reasonably, from the line outs to your amp? Sure stereo works OK but am surprised surround is so crap for you.



I haven't tried it over line out, I tested it on the headphone out a while ago.


----------



## SaLX

With your Project Starlight (double amping) out of the headphone out, or the X1 straight out?


----------



## ethan7000

salx said:


> With your Project Starlight (double amping) out of the headphone out, or the X1 straight out?



X1 straight out


----------



## SaLX

Ethan - you sure you're not liking it because you're using the RCA outs as opposed to the headphone out? From what I've gleaned, the HRTF algorithms in RCA mode are solely based on speakers, unlike the old Titanium HD which could do both speaker and CMSS-3D headphone output with the RCA outs.
  
 I'm sure it's great for music though.


----------



## ethan7000

salx said:


> Ethan - you sure you're not liking it because you're using the RCA outs as opposed to the headphone out? From what I've gleaned, the HRTF algorithms in RCA mode are solely based on speakers, unlike the old Titanium HD which could do both speaker and CMSS-3D headphone output with the RCA outs.
> 
> I'm sure it's great for music though.



Lol, Sal I think you have to let this one go. I used the 3.5mm headphone out to test it, not RCA. I don't think my version even has RCA, I'd have to check. I'm not the only one that prefers DH, look at MLE's thread. Some people like one, some another, it doesn't mean that any of them are bad.


----------



## SaLX

Duly dropped Ethan!! Apologies.


----------



## martin vegas

I don't think Bf4 is all that..bf3 is the better game..still playing bf4 because I am used to playing online with friends, but it's a bit of a check your kill cam to see where I was shot from game!  I like this map Rogue transmission..i think it works!


----------



## martin vegas

I agree with this, spawning on a sniper=instant death!


----------



## sobe

There are some things needing fixed for sure, but I've been having fun. I just wish I wouldn't have to level through a rank more than once.


----------



## martin vegas

sobe said:


> There are some things needing fixed for sure, but I've been having fun. I just wish I wouldn't have to level through a rank more than once.


 
_I played yesterday for a long time to unlock the AEK971 and I was kicked out of the game(not by admin)and lost all of my unlocks! _Does commander mode work with iphone?


----------



## sobe

martin vegas said:


> _I played yesterday for a long time to unlock the AEK971 and I was kicked out of the game(not by admin)and lost all of my unlocks! _Does commander mode work with iphone?


 
  
 I think it's only on iPad with an app


----------



## Change is Good

Any PS4 battlevets in here?
  
 I would love to squad up with some of you and kick some behind with all of us using our superior headphones...


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## OD-Fi

I'm a console gamer but also play on PC for WoW (Ain't got the best setup for BF PC), but thought to drop a line about BF4.
  
 After playing consoles games like CoD I finally joined the BF community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  
 What a game! I mainly play as a marksman / Sniper and this game truly brings that to life in terms of play and experience! 
  
 Hooked up some Turtle Beach headphones which really made the experience better but when I get the PS4 going to try hook up my headphone amplifier see what that' like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Highly recommend this game!


----------



## martin vegas

This map is made for you my friend..bet you been called a sniping $&*£ a few times..the beauty of pc's, you can type a message to the bitch that just killed you!


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
  
 I play it on the PS4 and lvoe it. Although I am a super low rank, I thoroughly enjoy it. Love Squad Deathmatch and TDM, but I also wish Conquest worked..
  
 My PSN: SaiyanElite87
  
 Quote:


change is good said:


> Any PS4 battlevets in here?
> 
> I would love to squad up with some of you and kick some behind with all of us using our superior headphones...


----------



## Change is Good

Hahaha! I'm super low ranked too!

PSN: INFAMOUS-CARTEL


----------



## martin vegas

What I have noticed about battlefield 4 is most of the unlocks you get make the gun and the chopper worse..i am using the sar21 gun and have gone back to stock with just the ergo grip attachment and laser and coyote sight.. everytime I messed about with the chopper using the different unlocks it made things worse..just one rocket hit made the chopper spin out on me..i just put things back to normal and it's ok now..all my controls are set to veteran..my favourite maps so far are rogue transmission, Hannah resort, siege of shanghai and dawnbreaker..has anyone been in the gunship on rogue transmission? the only thing you can aim at is the middle of the satellite dish,if the enemy gunship is in the sky do not try and capture the flag on top of the satelite dish = instant death!


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## OD-Fi

martin vegas said:


> This map is made for you my friend..bet you been called a sniping $&*£ a few times..the beauty of pc's, you can type a message to the bitch that just killed you!




  
 Yeah few times haha, I like all maps - especially the rooftops of flood zone when parachuting out of the helicopters


----------



## martin vegas

My new favourite gun.. ACE 23 angled grip coyote sight and a laser..one $h@? hot combo!


----------



## martin vegas

Sick of battlefield 4 freezing on Dawnbreaker!


----------



## Change is Good

^No youtube video for that?


----------



## Heil Heir

oops, see below.


----------



## Heil Heir

change is good said:


> Any PS4 battlevets in here?
> 
> I would love to squad up with some of you and kick some behind with all of us using our superior headphones...


 
 Yep, played beta, played ps3 bf4 until last Thursday. Now I've got a new PS4 and play BF4 with a bunch of the guys from Reddit.http://www.reddit.com/r/bfvoip/ (subreddit for players that use in game VOIP, playing all forms of Battlefield). Some of the guys are on BF3 PS3, some on BF4 PS3, and a handfull on BF4 PS4. Play with guys from Merica, Canadia, England, Aus, NZ, Finland, and that one guy in the middle east somewhere (I should know this). Just hit lvl 50 yesterday. 
  
 Now, to get my nice set of cans working properly with my PS4 (or even my crappy set of cans). 
  
 PSN = BigEyeBri


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Put quite a few hours into it now and thought I would share some thoughts (playing on PC):
  
Honestly I'm starting to enjoy it more and more. A big part of that is due to not having the game crash (or a server crash) on me in over a week, so for me stability is much improved. I can now get stuck into actually learning maps, weapons, and vehicles.

There are still issues, hit detection is an ongoing gripe for me. For the last couple nights I've been trying to unlock all the shotguns and I lost count of how many times I went around a corner, shot someone point blank in the chest, and then proceed to get gunned down by the same person who took no damage... Not to say shotguns are broken, I've found them extremely useful in TDM/domination (Saiga 12K + full choke is extremely effective in tight corridors/close range) but the lag compensation (or netcode or whatever the correct term is) is still definitely sub par when compared to the current state of BF3.

As for the current state of game balance, there is some work that needs to be done. Chiefly, the mobile AA. I played a round a couple nights ago on Atai Range HC Conquest and decided to jump in the AA for a bit. I practically locked down the enemy air and thanks to the Zuni rockets, even tanks and LAVs weren't very hard to take down. Really needs a range reduction on the primary cannon since as it stands, it's basically a mobile anti vehicle sniper platform. 

The attack boats are also somewhat OP as they seem to be able to soak a lot of damage and with the burst cannon and TV missile, can really dish damage out as well. I think a reduction in armour (or maybe just being easier to disable) and possibly longer reload times for the primary cannon would help balance things out a bit.

MBT seems fine, similar to what I remember the BF3 was like. LAV is also pretty similar from what I can gather. Jeeps are ridiculously fragile now, or at least it seems that way to me. Bikes are a better way to zip around imo.

As for air vehicles, I can't really comment since I can't fly for crap. I think the choppers are more responsive/easier to fly but I'm still pretty horrible. I have found that the little birds seem a bit OP, especially when they have an engineer or two repairing them. Apparently the transport choppers can also be a pain to take down though honestly I haven't run into many issues with them.

For infantry weapons, almost everything appears to have had a recoil or spread reduction when compared to BF3. Assault rifles are still, for the most part, the best weapons in the game. ACE 23 is a popular choice (I prefer the M416 purely based on looks), haven't run with it much but it seems decent. Carbines are good, so good in fact that they makes many other class specific weapons redundant imo. Haven't quite figured out where the SMG's factor in yet, they have very high ROF/good hip fire so obviously good in close quarters but I still find carbines to be preferable in most situations. LMG's are ok, nothing special apart from large ammo capacity and suppression. I have had some pretty good rounds with them though (PKP and Type 88 are both good) and the accuracy of LMG's in general seems to be better than BF3. Sniper rifles are decent, reasonably powerful (one hit kill on hardcore...) and seem to feel better in general compared to BF3.

DMR's are the biggest let down to be honest. Weak, low ROF, and bad recoil. Was trying to unlock them all but gave up, I just couldn't find the right situation for them. If you want something accurate at medium range then an assault rifle with a barrel modifier and potato grip/stubby grip is all you need. Sniper rifles are much more effective at long range, and up close practically everything out guns the DMR. SKS seems somewhat useable thanks to it's ok recoil and higher ROF but still not what I would call very effective.

Bugs wise, I'm still being hit by the no audio bugs on a regular basis. Pretty damn annoying to be honest. Not sure if the latest patch fixed the one hit kill bug (gonna wait for some analysis on that). Still sometimes have issues when trying to join matches (get halfway through loading a level then drop out...). And that's it for the most part (excluding hit detection).

All in all, more enjoyable, but far from perfect.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Some brief thoughts on the China Rising DLC:
  
Altai range is ok, mobile AA tends to dominate as air vehicles have no real place to hide (though that's pretty much the case on any map with mobile AA). Also the central peak on that map tends to be a sniper haven (similar to the hillsides in Kharg Island), especially on HC. 3 basic lanes with a central cap point (I believe it has the bomber station there).

Silk Road is pretty much a ground vehicles based map, lots of tanks and LAV's. Pretty bland terrain but it does make it fairly easy to spot enemies. Haven't really played much CQ on this map (mostly TDM to try and unlock all the shotguns).

Dragon Pass is fun, lot's of crazy vehicle and infantry action to be had. A lot of good places for ambushing, mobile AA seems to be less effective on this map (a lot of things for air vehicles to hide behind). Water pathways are good for the initial push but become death traps as the game progresses (at least that's been my experience). One thing to look out for on this map is bridges, I've seen a lot of people get stuck/fall off the narrow bridges and just abandon their vehicles (which means they don't respawn...). 

Guilin Peaks seems a lot more infantry based than the other maps. CQ is very hectic if both teams are decent, a lot of back and forth capturing and easy egress to most points (cave capture point is annoying to take but hit it from two or three sides at once and it's pretty easy). You really need to keep an eye open on this map as it's very easy to get flanked.

Still haven't unlocked all the weapons from China Rising yet. I think the only one I've actually got is the MTAR. Pretty average, high ROF, bad accuracy and recoil. Definitely a CQ weapon.


----------



## ethan7000

Getting frame drops since yesterday's patch. No problems before that. Game wise, not digging the CR maps, too open and large. Would like to see the MBT law and airburst taken out of the game, worst of the nooby weapons IMO.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

ethan7000 said:


> Getting frame drops since yesterday's patch. No problems before that. Game wise, not digging the CR maps, too open and large. Would like to see the MBT law and airburst taken out of the game, worst of the nooby weapons IMO.


 
  
 I haven't encountered too many people spamming the airburst to be honest. Definitely never considered it to be OP or anything, plus it makes it a heck of a lot easier to take out campers way up on rooftops (Floodzone, Zavod, Shanghai, Dawnbreaker, and Hainan are all rife with them, especially on obliteration).
  
 I will agree that the MBT Law is a pain. Same with the active radar missles, those are pretty annoying. My current gripes are with the SUAV and incendiary grenades (they have a huge damage radius and you can still get hit through walls and floors).


----------



## martin vegas

Dying out my ass quite a lot now in bf4..when I go back to bf3 I am 16-2 in team deathmatch!


----------



## ethan7000

I die more in BF4 because there's so much random bull$&!t that can kill you like people flying paper airplanes into your head


----------



## Change is Good

Time to suit up


----------



## jakol

Its just awesome..have no words to describe ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## ninjapirate9901

martin vegas said:


>




  
 Doesn't really surprise me at this point, so much of this game seems rushed...


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## Swolern

ninjapirate9901 said:


> DMR's are the biggest let down to be honest. Weak, low ROF, and bad recoil. Was trying to unlock them all but gave up, I just couldn't find the right situation for them. If you want something accurate at medium range then an assault rifle with a barrel modifier and potato grip/stubby grip is all you need. Sniper rifles are much more effective at long range, and up close practically everything out guns the DMR. SKS seems somewhat useable thanks to it's ok recoil and higher ROF but still not what I would call very effective.[


i felt the same way at first about DMRs, but after I added the angled grip, x4 ACOG, and laser to the Mod11 I began to excel with the rifle. After getting the recoil compensation down its a killing machine with high rate of kills in medium & long rage, with the laser to give you a semi-accurate close range targeting also. I go 3:1 k/d normally with the mod11, one of my favorite guns now. 




ethan7000 said:


> I die more in BF4 because there's so much random bull$&!t that can kill you like people flying paper airplanes into your head


Gota duck!! Lol.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## ninjapirate9901

Latest PC client patch is out along with a new server side update.
  
 Some release notes taken from the Reddit thread:
  
*Jan 13 PC Game Update Notes*

 -Various fixes for improving general stability

 -Fixed a memory leak issue occurring after level shutdowns, which could result in a out-of-memory crash in longer play sessions

 -Additional fix for the “sound loop” deadlock when running High/Ultra graphics settings

 -Added a warning for using Legacy AMD drivers that were out of date

 -Fixed a player feedback timing issue where blood was appearing before other damage indicators, and before damage was actually done

 -Fixed a bug where players’ rank icons on the scoreboard would not be updated

 -Fix for Asian users unable to start Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4 on Windows 8.1

 -Normalized repair rates across all vehicles.

 -Fixed problem with killer health in kill card not being correctly updated (showing 100% health even though the soldier was hurt)

 -Fix for friendly marker not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members

 -Fixed a bug where a Main Battle Tank Coaxial HMG ammo box was occasionally blocking the driver’s camera

 -Increased damage by 25% for the Stealth Jet 20mm cannons.

 -Stealth Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other. F35 & J-20 are slightly more agile, Su-50 is less agile.

 -Attack Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other, and all 3 are now slightly less agile than earlier

 -Fixed camera glitch when switching weapons while moving in crouch

 -Fixed an occasional bug where players could experience intermittent engine sound dropouts when driving wheeled IFVs

 -Fix for player spawning under the map when deploying on Lancang Dam

 -Fixed flickering in map and minimap on Rogue Transmission and Operation Locker


----------



## martin vegas

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Latest PC client patch is out along with a new server side update.
> 
> Some release notes taken from the Reddit thread:
> 
> ...


 
 More problems than that shown..dawnbreaker freezes and sometimes cruise missiles cause the game to freeze..plus the collision detections still garbage..and how may times have you left someone on 1% health?


----------



## Swolern

martin vegas said:


> More problems than that shown..dawnbreaker freezes and sometimes cruise missiles cause the game to freeze..plus the collision detections still garbage..and how may times have you left someone on 1% health?


 
 Might want to update GPU drivers if you haven't done already. I haven't had any of those problems since early launch.
 Except for hit-detection, which have also greatly improved for me with low-ping matches.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm getting a bit of a BF4 itch. Haven't played in a while...
  
 Any takers on PS4?


----------



## martin vegas

Leaving people on 0% health now after the update!


----------



## Zombie_X

change is good said:


> I'm getting a bit of a BF4 itch. Haven't played in a while...
> 
> Any takers on PS4?


 
  
 You know I am always down Infamous! I'll be on all night.


----------



## Jodiuh

I have really been enjoying this game. More so than any BF before it, even the Wake Island demo. 

I play pretty often and there's usually some folks in the OCN teams peak server to chat with. 

Feel free to add me, but be warned, I am very vocal. ^_^


----------



## damstr

Game is still buggy as hell. I don't expect it to be really playable till end of the year. 
  
 Yesterday when playing, I got into a 1 on 1 firefight with someone. He killed me even though I shot the crap out of him. After I died it said he had 0 health in the kill card.     -__-


----------



## ninjapirate9901

damstr said:


> Game is still buggy as hell. I don't expect it to be really playable till end of the year.
> 
> Yesterday when playing, I got into a 1 on 1 firefight with someone. He killed me even though I shot the crap out of him. After I died it said he had 0 health in the kill card.     -__-


 
  
 Yeah that's a known bug... Played a few rounds earlier today and I noticed that a few times. The enemy does have some health left, it just shows 0% for whatever reason.


----------



## Change is Good

Just ordered a pair of K612s...
  
 Can't wait to try them on some good ol' BF4!


----------



## mosse33

change is good said:


> Just ordered a pair of K612s...
> 
> Can't wait to try them on some good ol' BF4!



R these closed or open as im in a noisy room
Let us know how they go


----------



## Change is Good

mosse33 said:


> R these closed or open as im in a noisy room
> Let us know how they go




Dude, I see you all over the place. As I just mentioned in the other thread, just get the soundmagic HP100 if you really need a closed headphone. Above average soundstage, great immersion, above average positional accuracy.

You're not going to find a better closed headphone to game with at under $200, so call it a day and just get it.

The K612 is open...


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I just got a pair of Sony MDR-MA900's in today so I'll see how these stack up to the K702 (full disclosure, I'm not a big fan of it's overall sound signature) for gaming.


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo INFAMOUS_CARTEL,
  
 The K601 I have sound nice and spacious with BF4. The K612 should be the same way. The bass is tight but relaxed in it's presence and never overbearing. It has the right amount of impact. They sound much more relaxed than your Shure's so I think that might be a plus.
  
 OH...AND ABOUT TIME AKG CAME BACK WITH THE K6** LINE!


----------



## Change is Good

Thanks man! They just shipped and will be here Thursday!


----------



## martin vegas

You have been banned from Battlelog. If you believe this was done in error, please contact Customer Services._  wish I never bought premium now!_


----------



## martin vegas

I posted this video on battlelog a few days ago, I think I got banned for this..it's not me in the video or my video I was just saying this is how they get up on that balcony!


----------



## Change is Good

They banned you for sharing the video... not because they assumed its you...


----------



## martin vegas

change is good said:


> They banned you for sharing the video... not because they assumed its you...


 

 I know, but I didn't mean it in that way..they shouldn't have put it in the game..not my fault, I put it up so they would change it..they shouldn't ban people for there own mistakes!


----------



## martin vegas

I got a 72 hour ban(I can live with that)..so in the future people don't put anything like that up on the forums, even though i meant well it didn't come across that way to the admins!


----------



## Jodiuh

That's ridiculous.


----------



## mosse33

I got kicked from server for doing it


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## Jodiuh

He may love gooaald, but he's only getting bronze and silver.
  
 Got my best battlepack ever last night...


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Latest update is out for PC:
  
*Jan 30 PC Game Update Notes*

_*Mantle Support*
 The new Mantle renderer has been added in Battlefield 4. Players who meet the system requirements can expect a performance increase by using this new low-level graphics API.
 CPU/GPU performance and monitoring
 Tweaked and improved CPU multi-core utilization to try and avoid stuttering and low framerate due to stalls that happened on some CPU and OS configurations.
 Users can now configure and control themselves how many CPU cores should be used in the game with the new “Thread.MaxProcessorCount” settings in User.cfg.
 “Render.DrawScreenInfo 1” now also shows information about which CPU and GPU is in the system, how many GPUs & CPU cores are used and which renderer (DirectX 11 or Mantle) is active
 Added new “PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable” command that records frame times on CPU & GPU and logs out to a .csv file
 AMD Catalyst driver 13.12 (or later) is now recommended instead of 13.9
 Enabled tile-based compute shader lighting optimization on Nvidia for improved GPU performance (already active on AMD GPUs)
 Improved performance with rendering and spotlights for all GPUs, primarily in in-door environments_

_*DMR Balance Tweaks*
 Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Specifically, damage has been increased at long ranges to allow three-hit kills against unarmored opponents. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat. The amount of the damage increase varies from weapon to weapon, according to its intended range, rate of fire, and damage. We will continue to monitor the effectiveness of DMRs in combat, and determine if additional action is needed to make DMRs a viable mid to long range weapon._

_*Other Items*
 Greatly reduced the risk of crosshairs disappearing, which would also result in hit markers disappearing
 Added a headshot icon on the killcard. This should help identify instances where players are correctly killed by one shot
 Fixed an issue in Squad Deathmatch where the “Win/Lose” text was overlapping
 Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the SOFLAM
 Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the MAV
 Fixed the gameplay code to properly track the FOV (Field of View) changes in the options menu
 Fixed an issue where chat would break when entering "false" or "true" in the chat window
 Fixed an out-of-helicopter glitch in Air Superiority where players could spawn on the ground and play as infantry
 Fixed the misaligned crosshairs on the T90 MBT
 Added setting to tweak joystick dead zone
 Various minor crash fixes_

_*Notes*
 We’ve started rolling out a new Battlefield 4 game update on PC. You may experience some downtime during this rollout, as we are also updating the game servers. As usual, it will take a few hours before the majority of servers are updated.
 This update is mainly designed to prepare the game for the upcoming release of the expansion pack Battlefield 4 Second Assault. We will announce the release date for this expansion pack later.
 This update also includes the first release of Mantle support for Battlefield 4 on PC. This update also addresses various other items, detailed in the patch notes below.
 If the game update doesn't start automatically for you, you can trigger it by going into the Origin Client, right clicking Battlefield 4 and selecting "Check for updates"._
  
 Looks like there are some bugs already though...
  
 Namely the dreaded no audio bug is back....again....


----------



## Jodiuh

They took away the ability to launch 3 SRAW rockets in succession and then aim them all down for party time. 


Skip to 4:16.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s7tfq9NAUdI


----------



## martin vegas

jodiuh said:


> They took away the ability to launch 3 SRAW rockets in succession and then aim them all down for party time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice shooting, whoever that was!


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## SaLX

Elected to_ 'not play this' _till the initial problems had been ironed out. And there seems to have been an absolute ****tonne of 'initial problems'. Is this now a good time to buy Bf4? Thanks for any replies


----------



## ethan7000

If you can get it and premium together for around $60 that'd be a good time to buy


----------



## SaLX

KK Ethan.. will buy it.. always wanted to buy it. Sound engine wise though.... what's it like?


----------



## ethan7000

A lot like BF3, though the actual sounds are better. Positioning is the same as bf3, so good but not amazing. Also, to be clear, I was saying to buy if you can get base game + premium for $60, which would be like half price.


----------



## martin vegas

salx said:


> Elected to_ 'not play this' _till the initial problems had been ironed out. And there seems to have been an absolute ****tonne of 'initial problems'. Is this now a good time to buy Bf4? Thanks for any replies


 

 Not yet mate..still leaving players on 0% health..getting shot around corners..wait for it to be on offer then get it!


----------



## SaLX

TY for the reply Ethan... yeah BF4 would seem to be all in_ your face wall of sound, _like a Michael Bay film as opposed to subtle stuff. Try out Insurgency, which has been fully released on Steam .. sound whoring is win on that. It's actually old school and excellent.. great in game for comms too.


----------



## SaLX

Check out this...... http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_mantle_preview,1.html


----------



## Swolern

Looks awesome there SaLX. Great for the red team. And BF4's audio is the best i have heard in ANY game to date!! Not close to lossless music yet, but much improved. Make sure you have some headphones that have a huge bass punch so you can really feel those explosions. 
  
 And yes a couple minor bugs for me, but no game breakers. Still fun as hell!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I have to say, the DMR's are so much more fun to use now. Close range they're are still not all that great (apart from the SKS with laser, that thing is pretty decent close up) but that's to be expected.
  
 As far as game breaking bugs go, the CTD when getting into the gunner seat on a MBT is pretty bloody annoying. Especially if you're carrying the bomb in obliteration... Apart from that the no sound bug is also pretty damn annoying and it looks like the 0% HP bug is back again.


----------



## SaLX

Ninja.. what's your preferred headphone for this game? I'm _guessing_ it's your K702's, but I'm particularly interested how the Alpha Dogs do.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

salx said:


> Ninja.. what's your preferred headphone for this game? I'm _guessing_ it's your K702's, but I'm particularly interested how the Alpha Dogs do.


 
  
 I have mainly been using my Alpha Dogs recently just to put some serious time on it. They do well enough though of course you're not going to get the same insane sound-stage that the K702 offers. Having said that BF4 (and BF3) aren't games where you really need super accurate positional audio for the most part. Most games are played out on huge maps with constant gunshots/explosions going on around making for a very imersive experience but not one that really benefits much from super accurate audio. There are some exceptions to this such as when you are camping as a sniper, or back raging/flanking on Operation Locker. Most of the time though, you're better off getting a pair of fun (i.e slightly bass and treble emphasized) headphones to give you a better sense of immersion rather than ultimate detail whoring.


----------



## SaLX

Thanks for the reply Ninja.. yeah I'm sure once I buy it soon it will be more a home theatre or cinematic experience audio wise, as opposed to pin point accuracy gaming. I have Philips X1's for that, and I'm sure they'll deliver in spades.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Woah, just unlocked the ACE 53SV and it is a beast. Had a lot of fun playing with this on Obliteration.
  
 ...But now it seems like I'm having some kind of DirectX error and I can't even get in game.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

New PC patch today:
  
*Feb 13 PC Game Update Notes*
-General stability improvements
-Fix for an issue where spawning into, or switching to, a gunner seat in an IFV/MBT sometimes could cause the game to crash
-Fix for missing sound in Team/Squad Deathmatch
-Fix for an issue in the Defuse game mode, where a bomb carrier would be permanently spotted
-Decreased the rate at which the kill card would incorrectly display 0 health, while the enemy was clearly alive
-Fixed an invisible wall that was incorrectly positioned in one of the fallen concrete pipes on Zavod 311
-Fix for an issue where bullet impact sounds weren’t properly matching the actual number of impacts
-Fix for an issue where the “Draw” message would not display on-screen once a Conquest round ended with both teams having the same amount of tickets
-Fix for an issue where long IDs wouldn’t scroll on dog tags
-Fix for missing *grass physics* in terrain _(gotta have dem grass physics brah)_

Mantle
-Fix for a crash that would occur when activating full screen in portrait mode
-Fix for stuttering that could appear during video sequences on multi-GPU PCs
-Fix for a memory system leak that could cause stalls, which would result in frames taking longer to process
-Reduced the amount of stalls that occurred when running with high graphics setting that require more GPU memory than is currently available
-Fixed screenshots on multi-GPU PCs
  
*In other news, Titan Mode is coming back!*


----------



## gareyg

"In other news, Titan Mode is coming back!"
  
 WOOHOO!


----------



## ethan7000

That's cool, I never got to try 2142.


----------



## NamelessPFG

How is Titan Mode going to work in a present-day setting? Giant blimps instead of BF2142's huge floating sci-fi ships?

I just hope it plays nice with the netcode this time. BF2142 is the only game since BF1942 to have huge ships one can walk and fight in, on and around...


----------



## ninjapirate9901

namelesspfg said:


> How is Titan Mode going to work in a present-day setting? Giant blimps instead of BF2142's huge floating sci-fi ships?
> 
> I just hope it plays nice with the netcode this time. BF2142 is the only game since BF1942 to have huge ships one can walk and fight in, on and around...


 
  
 It's going to be aircraft carriers. As for how the game mode is going to work, I'm not sure, hopefully it's still pretty similar to the original Titan mode where's it's basically a mix of CQ and rush.
  
 As for the 'netcode', I doubt that all the issues will be fixed by the time Naval Strike releases... Even with the latest patch I'm still getting quite a bit of hit detection issues and every now and then I'll get one shotted. Hopefully they get these things ironed out eventually, I mean BF3 was (and still is) a much more stable and accurate experience (regardless of the 10Hz tick rate, which I would personally like to see increased).
  
 Game stability has apparently worsened for a lot of people as well (I personally haven't had any crashes yet, post patch). The most annoying issue I've encountered since the latest patch has been spawning without weapons (had to quit a match because of it...).


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## ethan7000

Thanks for the vid Martin. It is ridiculous that the tick rate is at 10Hz - the game will never feel right until it's at least 30, if not 60.


----------



## NamelessPFG

ninjapirate9901 said:


> It's going to be aircraft carriers. As for how the game mode is going to work, I'm not sure, hopefully it's still pretty similar to the original Titan mode where's it's basically a mix of CQ and rush.
> As for the 'netcode', I doubt that all the issues will be fixed by the time Naval Strike releases... Even with the latest patch I'm still getting quite a bit of hit detection issues and every now and then I'll get one shotted. Hopefully they get these things ironed out eventually, I mean BF3 was (and still is) a much more stable and accurate experience (regardless of the 10Hz tick rate, which I would personally like to see increased).
> 
> Game stability has apparently worsened for a lot of people as well (I personally haven't had any crashes yet, post patch). The most annoying issue I've encountered since the latest patch has been spawning without weapons (had to quit a match because of it...).


 
  
 I'd be surprised too if the netcode got fixed up in time; it's always been quirky ever since BF1942 1.0, back when you'd die of fall damage just by walking off the steep slopes of Wake Island, and I hear Codename: Eagle made early BF1942 look downright stable by comparison.
  
 10 Hz tick rate? Seriously? That explains a lot. I still remember this one moment in BF:BC2 where someone was sprinting straight at me from a distance, not even shooting. I lit him up for a good second or two, aim dead-on target. My reward was not an easy kill, but a knife to the face and the revelation that he still had a good chunk of health left. Gotta love netcode...
  
 If it's aircraft carriers for BF4 Titan Mode, then that can mean only one thing: Midway-style maps are BACK! Well, it's probably more like Coral Sea with movable carriers given that there probably aren't any battleships, destroyers or submarines to go with the carriers, but still, I did kinda miss naval battles from the BF1942 days. Really forced the teams to scout out the area for the enemy and try to get the jump on them, since they could be practically anywhere on the map.
  
 ...Wait, did you say "spawning without weapons"? Now that's a new low!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

namelesspfg said:


> I'd be surprised too if the netcode got fixed up in time; it's always been quirky ever since BF1942 1.0, back when you'd die of fall damage just by walking off the steep slopes of Wake Island, and I hear Codename: Eagle made early BF1942 look downright stable by comparison.
> 
> 10 Hz tick rate? Seriously? That explains a lot. I still remember this one moment in BF:BC2 where someone was sprinting straight at me from a distance, not even shooting. I lit him up for a good second or two, aim dead-on target. My reward was not an easy kill, but a knife to the face and the revelation that he still had a good chunk of health left. Gotta love netcode...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, yeah the no weapons thing has happened a few times. I've had it happen in the past where I would spawn then half a minute later my weapons would appear. This time they didn't show up at all, I was basically just running around and spotting people for a while...
  
 As for the new maps in Naval Strike, they are apparently called: Lost Island, Nansha Strike, Wave Breaker, and Operation Mortar
  
 3 of the 4 sound promising, Operation Mortar sounds terrible...


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## martin vegas

Anyone played the new maps yet?


----------



## ethan7000

Lol "new"


----------



## ninjapirate9901

martin vegas said:


> Anyone played the new maps yet?


 
  
  
 Just ran a few quick rounds on all 4 Conquest variants of each 'new' map.
  
 Basically they still play the same. Visuals have been updated (finally got rid of the horrible tint on each of the maps), Caspian and Firestorm look particularly stunning. Quite a few of the new maps have additional routes to flags as well. Metro and Caspian have probably undergone the biggest changes as far as level design goes.
  
 Metro CQ is still a cluster ***k, B flag is still pretty easy to hold which basically means the first team to get to B wins (unless your team is playing really poorly). Two new routes from C to B flag, elevators (aka death in a box) and left side, approaching B from C, corridor (aka death alley 2.0). Looks like they also added an additional entrance to B flag when approaching from A, basically it's a small door on the right (approaching B from A).
  
 Firestorm, haven't really noticed much difference route wise. Visually it looks quite different but plays pretty much the same.
  
 Oman is also pretty much the same, except now they've added two attack boats for the Marines. They are handy for setting up a forward spawn position for C and D flag, not so useful after they've been captured... Sandstorm event is pretty cool.
  
 Caspian is my pretty awesome, probably one of my favourite maps from BF3. Again like the others it is very similar to before, though there are a few changes. There is now two additional stairwells leading up to the hilltop flag (C or B, can't remember which) which makes it much easier to take the flag. The big wall separating A,B,C and D,E flags is pretty cool though I've noticed quite a few snipers camping on them (especially in the towers).


----------



## ethan7000

Such a waste of an expansion. Could have had Epicenter, Azadi, Talah, Karkand, Sharqi or how about Valparaiso and Arica Harbor. Instead we get Metro and Firestorm meh, ugh, blah etc etc etc


----------



## martin vegas

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Just ran a few quick rounds on all 4 Conquest variants of each 'new' map.
> 
> Basically they still play the same. Visuals have been updated (finally got rid of the horrible tint on each of the maps), Caspian and Firestorm look particularly stunning. Quite a few of the new maps have additional routes to flags as well. Metro and Caspian have probably undergone the biggest changes as far as level design goes.
> 
> ...


 

 I have been trying to unlock the f2000 on metro..it's 10 kills and 10 kill assists to get the two kill assist ribbons(5 each ribbon) it's not easy.. I think they should have brought panama canal back from bad company 2 instead of firestorm!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

ethan7000 said:


> Such a waste of an expansion. Could have had Epicenter, Azadi, Talah, Karkand, Sharqi or how about Valparaiso and Arica Harbor. Instead we get Metro and Firestorm meh, ugh, blah etc etc etc


 
  
 The only map in that expansion that I actually wanted back was Caspian Border. Valparaiso would have been great (the BC titles had the best rush maps by far), I personally didn't play much of the Aftermath maps. One map I would personally like to see back is Noshar Canals, not the best CQ map, but probably the best TDM map from the series (imo).


----------



## ninjapirate9901

martin vegas said:


> I have been trying to unlock the f2000 on metro..it's 10 kills and 10 kill assists to get the two kill assist ribbons(5 each ribbon) it's not easy.. I think they should have brought panama canal back from bad company 2 instead of firestorm!




  
 Completely forgot about the new weapons... I'll probably try and get this and the AS VAL unlocked tonight.


----------



## ethan7000

AS VAL is extremely easy to unlock, I did it a couple weeks ago. Nice little weapon, I've got a couple hundred kills with it. The F2000 unlock is hard to get - I recommend using a weapon that isn't great so you wound but not kill - took me a while to get 10 kill assists in one round. I kept putting a couple shots in people but then nobody would finish them off :rolleyes:


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## ninjapirate9901

ethan7000 said:


> AS VAL is extremely easy to unlock, I did it a couple weeks ago. Nice little weapon, I've got a couple hundred kills with it. The F2000 unlock is hard to get - I recommend using a weapon that isn't great so you wound but not kill - took me a while to get 10 kill assists in one round. I kept putting a couple shots in people but then nobody would finish them off


 
  
 Funnily enough I already had the F2000 unlocked when I went to play last night. Must have got it on Tuesday and not realised... Must have been when I was trying out the M4 (struggling to get used to the burst mode as it seems to keep jamming or something).
  
 I'm actually finding it a little bit harder to get the AS VAL since I suck at flying (and I believe the transport chopper doesn't count). Still need to unlock some of the weapons from the China Rising DLC as well.


----------



## martin vegas

All the dmr's and handguns are free to download for premium members.. check on the store..93R come to papa!


----------



## ethan7000

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Funnily enough I already had the F2000 unlocked when I went to play last night. Must have got it on Tuesday and not realised... Must have been when I was trying out the M4 (struggling to get used to the burst mode as it seems to keep jamming or something).
> 
> I'm actually finding it a little bit harder to get the AS VAL since I suck at flying (and I believe the transport chopper doesn't count). Still need to unlock some of the weapons from the China Rising DLC as well.



Just jump in someone's little bird and repair away. Takes 10 minutes to unlock the VAL.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

ethan7000 said:


> Just jump in someone's little bird and repair away. Takes 10 minutes to unlock the VAL.


 
  
 Yeah I might just have to do that.
  
 On a side note, the assignment to get the GOL Magnum is just plain stupid. It's like a mad scramble to get to the the towers on Caspian and Firestorm at the beginning of every match. People just forget about ptfo...


----------



## martin vegas

Why did they bring back metro..it's just the same as bf3..one team gets all the flags then they spawn camp the losing team!


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## martin vegas

This is so easy to unlock and easy for the enemy to kill you now..i never use a shotgun I use the carbines or the ACE23..the new dlc's are a spoilt by the free premium DMRs and the DAD12!


----------



## Swolern

martin vegas said:


> Why did they bring back metro..it's just the same as bf3..one team gets all the flags then they spawn camp the losing team!


 
 +1
 Although the new Casperian and Firestorm maps are amazing!!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Another PC patch rolling out today:

*Feb 25 PC Game update notes*
- Fix for the so called “sound loop crash” issue that caused the game to freeze
- Fix for an issue that sometimes prevented players from shooting while in the gunner position of a vehicle
- Fix for the headshot icon appearing incorrectly at non-headshot deaths, such as suicide or dying of an explosion
- General stability improvements
- Probably broke something else...


Also a Battlelog update as well:

*ANNOUNCEMENTS:* Look forward to more details on Platoons coming today
*FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:*
Awards and Assignments will now show the "amount completed" out of "total amount" for each category
Some Awards (Medals and Ribbons) are now placed in more accurate categories
Capture the Flag total score is now shown on the Stats -> Details page (Air Superiority will be re-added later)
The progress bar for Kit Unlocks (if it's unlockable) will now be shown in the details box even after it's been unlocked
Various other tweaks and improvements

*FIXES:*
- Fixed an issue where Weapon Battlepacks from Second Assault weapons didn't show up properly
- Fixed an issue where the total amount of kills for Soldier Equipment wasn't shown on Stats -> Vehicles (the remaining values will still be empty for now)
- Fixed an issue where some texts for e.g. Specializations under Unlocks -> Kits didn't properly line-break
- The "view all players" button in Battle Reports should now be working again
- All unlockable accessories via progression or Battlepacks will now be shown in Unlocks -> Weapons, even if you have unlocked all the accessories available
- Fixed an issue where the details box (right column) wouldn't always scroll with the page on the Dog Tags page
- Fixed an issue where the medals and ribbon counter in the overview wasn't shown if it had been awarded just once
- Fixed an issue where the Service Star progress bar for Stats -> Vehicles didn't display properly in Firefox
- Fixed an issue where some Battlepack items in Loadout were marked as being unlocked by expansion packs
- You can now click the small bullets in the Premium tile on Home to change tile content, and not go to the Premium page
- Chat windows are now hidden properly when setting BattleScreen to display in full-screen mode
- Progress bar for medals will no longer show after you've earned 100 of the same Medal (as this is the cap)
- Many other minor issues fixed


----------



## mosse33

Just type gametime.maxvariable 59 into console worked for me


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Tutorial video for Carrier Assault:



Looks pretty much the same as Titan mode 





Also here are the new weapons from the next DLC (stolen pic from reddit):






Finally it looks like a major balance patch is out (at least for PS4 users).

Stolen from another reddit thread:

*Aircraft and Anti-Aircraft *

1) Reduced the total amount of missiles carried by the Mobile Anti-Aircraft vehicles from 6 to 4. The total carried missiles were making it impossible for helicopters to use counter measures to avoid the MAA’s attacks.

2) Reduced the velocity of the MAA’s default 20MM CANNON from 1200m/s to 800m/s to match the 30MM CANNON. This reduction reduces the distance projectiles will travel and should prevent situations where the MAA could engage enemy vehicles without leaving its protected home base. The damage of the cannons remains unchanged, and aircraft, especially helicopters, should remain wary of getting too close to a MAA.

3) Reduced the physical impact of all Anti-Aircraft missiles to prevent helicopters from flipping uncontrollably when hit. The damage values have not been changed.

4) Reduced the cone in which ACTIVE RADAR missiles search for targets, making them require a higher level of skill in predicting where a target will be when the missile is fired. The missiles were previously too easy to aim at long range, making them a guaranteed hit and a clear advantage over the other missile types.

5) Increased the direct damage done by the Attack Helicopter’s gunner cannon. The gunner will be better able to assist the pilot in taking down vehicle targets with this change.

6) Increased the direct hit damage of the Zuni Rockets for Attack Helicopters. The rate of fire of these rockets combined with their smaller magazine pool made them a poor choice over the other two rocket types.

7) Reduced the splash damage and maximum splash damage range of the Scout Helicopter 25MM CANNONS. These weapons were too effective against infantry with a higher splash, making them a clear choice over the 7.62 MINIGUNS in all combat situations. The 25MM CANNONS are intended to give the Scout Helicopter some measure of effectiveness against vehicles, at a clear trade off in effectiveness vs. infantry.



In addition to the air/anti-air balancing, *V40 Mini's have been nerfed*. RGO Impact has been buffed (max damage from 60 to 80, probably going to be the new spam grenade), and you can now hold 3 flares, same with flashbangs.

Revolvers have had the trigger delay decreased. You can now sea vessels with your knife if they get beached. Hip fire accuracy penalty does not carry over to ADS if you continue firing during the transition (finally). And plenty of others...


----------



## Totes Ma Goats

martin vegas said:


> All the dmr's and handguns are free to download for premium members.. check on the store..93R come to papa!


 


 Anyone know if that applies to consoles to, or is that just a PC version thing? Cause was wondering if premium was worth it or not, and that would decide it for me X)


----------



## martin vegas

totes ma goats said:


> Anyone know if that applies to consoles to, or is that just a PC version thing? Cause was wondering if premium was worth it or not, and that would decide it for me X)


 

 Yes it's consoles aswell including xbox360..i use the magnum now..premiums worth it for the extra maps alone!


----------



## Totes Ma Goats

Guess I'll be getting me some premium once I get off of work then


----------



## ethan7000

Never played Titan mode before, looks like fun


----------



## ninjapirate9901

The latest PC patch (with all the major balancing) is now live.


----------



## martin vegas

What's the best handgun in bf4? the magnum is a messed up piece of sh**!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

martin vegas said:


> What's the best handgun in bf4? the magnum is a messed up piece of sh**!


 
  
 Really depends on what kit I'm running, overall I'll just use something like the Compact .45 or M9, but if I'm going sniper then I like something that can either burst (93R is beast) or go full auto (G18).
  
 Also if you're wanting something a bit more hefty, apparently the new SW40 revolver coming with the NS DLC has no (or at least very minimal) trigger delay.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## ethan7000

How to unlock the naval strike weapons 

http://i.imgur.com/rMVB3Gi.jpg


----------



## martin vegas

ethan7000 said:


> How to unlock the naval strike weapons
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rMVB3Gi.jpg


 

The AWS and the SR-2 look nice..


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## martin vegas




----------



## martin vegas

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Really depends on what kit I'm running, overall I'll just use something like the Compact .45 or M9, but if I'm going sniper then I like something that can either burst (93R is beast) or go full auto (G18).
> 
> Also if you're wanting something a bit more hefty, apparently the new SW40 revolver coming with the NS DLC has no (or at least very minimal) trigger delay.


 

 I tried all of the handguns and didn't like any of them..ended up just going back to my M9 for all my classes!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

martin vegas said:


> I tried all of the handguns and didn't like any of them..ended up just going back to my M9 for all my classes!


 
 Fair enough, I find that a lot of the time weapons choice is really down to personal preference, regardless of statistics. For example I love the 338 Recon, it's not the best rifle out there statistically, but I like the sound it makes and I'm very used to the bullet drop and velocity.
  
 On a side note, I just had a few rounds with the AWS the other day. Damn, it's probably going to end up being one of my preferred guns (from any class).
  
 On another side note, AA mines just seem stupid, why do we need another dumb fire weapon in this game... Way too many lock on weapons in this game already...


----------



## martin vegas

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Fair enough, I find that a lot of the time weapons choice is really down to personal preference, regardless of statistics. For example I love the 338 Recon, it's not the best rifle out there statistically, but I like the sound it makes and I'm very used to the bullet drop and velocity.
> 
> On a side note, I just had a few rounds with the AWS the other day. Damn, it's probably going to end up being one of my preferred guns (from any class).
> 
> On another side note, AA mines just seem stupid, why do we need another dumb fire weapon in this game... Way too many lock on weapons in this game already...


 

 When I played as a recon in bf3 I used the QBU-88..i liked it..it shot straight and I seemed to get headshots without trying..speaking of lock ons..I don't know when i am supposed to ecm anymore in that attack chopper,i think you are better off just going on foot in bf4!


----------



## ethan7000

Used the AWS last night too. Live it up before the nerf comes in. And agreed of course on the AA mine, unbelievable how many things are in the game that require no skill, much less aim


----------



## Change is Good

People should play more *hardcore*.... _that_ is all about skill, right there...
  
 No more unloading a whole clip to kill one enemy,,,
  
 No more getting killed, first, because the other guy has a superior weapon. If you have the quicker reaction... you will get the kill... no matter if what gun you have...
  
 Tactical advantage for those with headphones... since there is no map for the noobs to see where people are...
  
 *rant over*


----------



## martin vegas

change is good said:


> People should play more *hardcore*.... _that_ is all about skill, right there...
> 
> No more unloading a whole clip to kill one enemy,,,
> 
> ...


 

 I think hardcores more of a snipers game.. I have played hardcore quite a lot in bf3 but never really enjoyed it..kept getting shot with the magnum scoped from the other side of the map too much!


----------



## Change is Good

Not on conquest... 
  
 Sure, there will be snipers... but conquest requires foot soldiers to actually take objectives... not sit and camp like on TDM, SDM, Dom, and Rush...


----------



## ethan7000

Hardcore is noobcore IMO, it is a sniper haven


----------



## Change is Good

Normal is noobcore...

You guys play Team Deathmatch too much. Now that is sniper haven on hardcore...


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I'm conflicted with HC mode.
  
 On one hand, the lack of screen clutter and no 3D spotting is great. Makes flanking much, much easier. A lot of people complain about the general weapon balance in HC, but I don't mind it for the most part (bolt actions are another story entirely...). I find it allows some of the slower ROF weapons to be somewhat useful.
  
 On the other hand, there are some rather serious issues... Let's start with the basics. Mines, claymores, and slams all do damage against friendly units. Is it more 'realistic'? Sure. Does it add anything to the game? Apart from endless frustration, hell no. It's basically made them unusable in HC.
  
 What about recon in HC? The only time HC is fun is when there is a sniper limit imposed (both DMR and bolt action), regardless of what game mode you are playing (before you say CQ is immune from sniper spam, it just isn't...). I don't think there really is any other way of fixing this unless they nerf the damage output of all sniper weapons (which I doubt will happen).
  
 Finally team mates. I think I've lost count of how many times I've been TK'ed by panic fire... It just happens way to often in most games I play. Conversely, the amount of times I've 'accidentally' TK'ed someone else is pretty damn high as well. It seems to happen most often when I'm already engaging a target then a team mate just happens to run directly through my line of fire... Then I get punished for it...
  
 I don't know if the above is different for other regions or platforms (I'm on PC and play EU servers only), but I just can't seem to enjoy HC enough to really invest serious time into it.


----------



## Change is Good

ninjapirate9901 said:


> I'm conflicted with HC mode.
> 
> *On one hand, the lack of screen clutter and no 3D spotting is great. Makes flanking much, much easier. A lot of people complain about the general weapon balance in HC, but I don't mind it for the most part (bolt actions are another story entirely...). I find it allows some of the slower ROF weapons to be somewhat useful.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 All your concerns are legit. The print in bold, however, far outweighs the rest of the flaws you pointed out (to me, atleast).
  
 Mines, claymores, and slams, I don't use... and am wise enough to steer from when in a vehicle (both enemy and friendly).
  
 Snipers? Yes, Hardcore is flooded with them... but not as much as Conquest. I never said CQ is immune to snipers, its just not flooded with them like the other hardcore game modes. Keep moving from objective to objective, and the amount of snipers in hardcore CQ will seem like any old normal CQ mode. So, please don't act like CQ is just flooded with snipers... because it's not...
  
 As for teamkilling? There's just no way around it. Comes with the territory, my friend...


----------



## martin vegas

change is good said:


> Normal is noobcore...
> 
> You guys play Team Deathmatch too much. Now that is sniper haven on hardcore...


 

 I never play deathmatch on bf4..i did in bf3..seine crossing(m240 b claymores) and noshahr canals(aek971 health defib)!


----------



## ethan7000

I pretty much play conquest, that's about it. HC could be ok if it weren't for snipers and all the noob teammates that kill you. In general, BF4 is noobcore. MBT law, airburst, ucav, active radar, I don't have to go on. They made a shooter where you don't have to aim


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Naval Strike map layouts revealed:
  
 http://www.beta.battlerushgaming.com/naval-strike-info-map-layout.html
  
 It should be noted that the actual playable area is not marked on these maps.


----------



## gamefreak054

Sounds like people are not playing enough Rush... Its the only game type I loved. The others were kinda boring to me.


----------



## ethan7000

Loved rush in BC2, not so much in BF3/4. Excited to try Titan mode though


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Sounds like a ballistic shield is coming in the Dragon's Teeth expansion...


----------



## Change is Good

So, what cans are you guys using to annihilate your foes with! My main ones are the K612s...


----------



## imeem

how's the sound position in Bf 4 compare to BF 3? I find that in BF 3, it sucks and i couldn't even tell how far away the sound is. Even if a enemy is shooting right behind me, i wouldn't  know.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## ethan7000

Positioning is the same as 3, but sounds are better. I think it's good with Dolby headphone. Using the th600 for the game. Thanks for the vids Martin, plan on watching them tonight.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Those new maps look pretty good, can't wait to rack up some road kills with the hovercraft.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

change is good said:


> So, what cans are you guys using to annihilate your foes with! My main ones are the K612s...


 
  
 I just use whatever I happen to be listening to at the time. Most recently it's been the Alpha Dogs and HE-500.
  


imeem said:


> how's the sound position in Bf 4 compare to BF 3? I find that in BF 3, it sucks and i couldn't even tell how far away the sound is. Even if a enemy is shooting right behind me, i wouldn't  know.


 
  
 I agree with ethan7000, positioning is more or less the same from what I remember of BF3. I find it to be pretty decent though most times it's not overly helpful as there is simply so much going on that the only time positioning is really useful is for close quarters engagements.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## ethan7000

martin vegas said:


>



Good changes. Did this happen today?


----------



## Change is Good

So guys,

You think EA will ever let DICE give us a BF: 2143?!?


----------



## roflcopter159

change is good said:


> So guys,
> 
> You think EA will ever let DICE give us a BF: 2143?!?


 
 Probably not for the foreseeable future would be my guess. They are probably going to milk the modern warfare style for another game or two. Perhaps after that we will see a return to the future. They are however giving us a bit of 2142 with the Naval Strike expansion, so I'm looking forward to that. As someone who never got to play 2142, based on what I have heard, I am really excited for the new game mode in this upcoming expansion.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Looks like Naval Strike patch (and content) is rolling out on PC today:
  
*March 31 PC Game Update Notes*

*GENERAL FIXES*


 General stability improvements

 Fix for a crash that could occur when players were customizing vehicles.

 Fix for an issue in the Rush game mode where end-of-round screen would always indicate that there were 60 minutes left of the game.

 Fix for an issue where the splash damage for IFV shells, Helicopter rockets, and Mortar rounds was unable to destroy deployed equipment.

 Fix for an issue that could cause the quad bike to explode when it hit indestructible objects.

 Fix for an issue that would cause sniper rifles to display too much bloom when aiming in snowy conditions, especially the outside areas of Operation Locker.

 Fix for an issue where the ECM would sometimes fail to jam incoming missiles.

 Shortened the take-off distances for jets to match the length of the runways in Second Assault maps.

 Fix for going above ceiling exploits in Operation Metro.

 Fix for a new MAV riding exploit.

 Fix for kill camera jittering/strobing sometimes if colliding with other world objects or terrain.

 Fix for soldiers getting catapulted when walking on steep surfaces


*“NETCODE”*


 Fix for an issue where the kill camera would display the incorrect killer.

 Fix for an issue where the kill card won’t show up when playing on servers which have the kill camera turned off.

 Fixed an issue where other soldiers would appear to fire in the wrong direction when turning quickly.

 Fix for weapons firing twice, or not at all in some instances.

 Fix for an issue where explosions didn’t do any damage to infantry and vehicles that were outside of the combat area.

 Fix for an issue where late-joining players wouldn’t correctly experience Levolution events on Paracel Storm and Flood Zone.

 Fix for an issue that could cause packet loss.


*WEAPONS / GADGET TWEAKS*


 Increased the damage of the normal buckshot against targets with Body Armor.

 Reduced the vertical recoil of the M4 and M16A4 to give these burst fire weapons a tighter burst accuracy in their mid- to long range role.

 Reduced the side-to-side and first shot recoil of the G36C. This weapon now has the lowest side-to-side recoil of the carbines, giving it a clear controllable low rate of fire role, especially when compared to the AK5C, Type-95B-1 and the AKU-12.

 Tweaked the detonation time of the 40mm LVG so it bounces less before going off. The maximum damage has however been reduced to 80 like the RGO.

 Reduced the number of how many 40mm HE and LVG rounds players can carry, from 4 to 3.

 Increased the time it takes to get new 40mm round from ammo boxes. The time is longer for HE and LVG grenades and shorter for utility grenades like SMK and FLASH.


*GRENADE TWEAKS*


Increased the time it takes to get new RGO IMPACT, V40 MINI, M84 FLASHBANG and M18 SMOKE grenades from ammo boxes. Since the player now carries more of these grenades, the resupply delay needed to be longer to prevent grenade spamming.

*VEHICLE TWEAKS*


Significantly improved the suppression from mounted vehicle weapons, including miniguns, HMGs, LMGs, and all shells types for all armored vehicles.

*AIRCRAFT TWEAKS*


 Further reduced the repair rate for the Scout Helicopters and the Transport Helicopters.

 Significantly increased the damage of Transport Helicopter miniguns.

 Changed the flight ceilings on Gulf of Oman, Caspian Border and Operation Firestorm to better match the height of the structures in those levels.

 Adjusted the damage of the 25mm and 30mm cannons for both Stealth Jets and Mobile AA to be equal in Damage Per Second to the 20mm default weapons. These weapons were clearly poorer choices in all circumstances, and their different rates of fire are intended to be the player's choice factor for these weapon systems.

 Increased the splash damage and the range at which the JDAM bombs can achieve max splash damage. The JDAM's power was not properly balanced with its difficulty to use. The JDAM remains a primarily anti-vehicle weapon, though this change will increase the effectiveness against all targets.

 Increased the accuracy and direct hit damage of the AC130 40mm cannons. 40mm cannons can now be used to fire pinpoint shots in 2-3 round bursts, enabling them to provide accurate fire on infantry and vehicle targets. Their velocity has also been marginally increased to aid their accuracy.

 Increased the splash damage and range of the AC130 25mm cannons. These cannons now do approximately 50% more damage, in a slightly increased area of impact. The increased damage as well as increased suppression effects will allow the 25mm cannon to fill its role as an area of effect weapon against infantry.


*MANTLE*


 Mantle now requires Catalyst 14.2 or later drivers.

 Fixed multiple crashes.

 Fixed memory leak when switching between windowed and full screen.

 Optimized memory management which can reduce amount of performance stalls when video memory is overcommitted.

 Improved performance when vsync is used.

 Fixed bug with offset mouse cursor when using full screen and horizontal windows taskbar.

 Multi-GPU: Added initial support for frame pacing for smoother frame rate in full screen mode, enabled by default. Can be disabled in console / User.cfg with “RenderDevice.FramePacingMethod 0”.

 Multi-GPU: Fixed black screen when starting on machine with multiple GPUs where the weakest GPU has the display attached to it.

 Multi-GPU: Fixed intermittent crash when switching between windowed and full screen mode when having multiple GPUs


*DIRECTX*


Fixed bug with borderless window not covering entire screen when starting up

  
 Total Download size looks to be around 4.96 GB


----------



## gamefreak054

Played some BF4 on my PS4 this weekend (I have not played for a month or two) and I gotta admit I was raging pretty hard. Friday was not so bad probably before the all the hardcore players come out. It seemed like I could not get on a good team for the life of me. I have played a decent amount (lvl 56), but there is no way I could carry a lvl 20 team against a bunch of lvl 100s. I know level does not equal skill, but the amount of experience of a level 20 vs a 100 is quite different. Every time I left a lvl 20 slaughterhouse I always seemed to enter a game were the entire other team was a clan. I gotta say I was pretty crabby at the game by that point.
  
 I wish there was "no party" official servers. It would personally make my life easier (maybe there is but I have not played with the filters). Maybe the team balancer is way out of wack. I completely understand why some newbies get frustrated at this game. 
  
 Just curious for those who play on PS4, does there seem to be lag issues? I was getting a fine enough connection on my end, but it seems like certain people were killing me near instantly and I could not get any hit markers on them. When I was originally putting time into BF4, this seemed to be less of a problem.


----------



## trick

Someone with a good set of speakers. I was wondering, does the frequency of explosions in the game go very low? I listened to the 1812 overture at a friends house a few weeks ago and the cannons created a wave of sound that could be felt. The impact would hit my feet, ride through the floor, and hit my chest. It was truely AMAZING! Now, does the bf4 audio have this level of audio out put? Could I get this effect from any game? I will buy a gaming computer and the game soon and try this my self in a few months.


----------



## Change is Good

gamefreak054 said:


> Played some BF4 on my PS4 this weekend (I have not played for a month or two) and I gotta admit I was raging pretty hard. Friday was not so bad probably before the all the hardcore players come out. It seemed like I could not get on a good team for the life of me. I have played a decent amount (lvl 56), but there is no way I could carry a lvl 20 team against a bunch of lvl 100s. I know level does not equal skill, but the amount of experience of a level 20 vs a 100 is quite different. Every time I left a lvl 20 slaughterhouse I always seemed to enter a game were the entire other team was a clan. I gotta say I was pretty crabby at the game by that point.
> 
> I wish there was "no party" official servers. It would personally make my life easier (maybe there is but I have not played with the filters). Maybe the team balancer is way out of wack. I completely understand why some newbies get frustrated at this game.
> 
> Just curious for those who play on PS4, does there seem to be lag issues? I was getting a fine enough connection on my end, but it seems like certain people were killing me near instantly and I could not get any hit markers on them. When I was originally putting time into BF4, this seemed to be less of a problem.


 
  
 Battlefield is a game that rewards team play, my friend, so if you are constantly playing by yourself... you will be on a losing side and get slaughtered more often than not. My PSN ID is _*INFAMOUS-CARTEL*_, add me and a few of my squad mates and I guarantee your opinion of this game will change.
  
  
 I do have to warn you, however, I play hardcore mode... and have slowly been convincing my mates to do the same. They hated it, at first, because it takes some major adjusting to. After much trial and error... it's all we play, now...


----------



## gamefreak054

change is good said:


> Battlefield is a game that rewards team play, my friend, so if you are constantly playing by yourself... you will be on a losing side and get slaughtered more often than not. My PSN ID is _*INFAMOUS-CARTEL*_, add me and a few of my squad mates and I guarantee your opinion of this game will change.
> 
> 
> I do have to warn you, however, I play hardcore mode... and have slowly been convincing my mates to do the same. They hated it, at first, because it takes some major adjusting to. After much trial and error... it's all we play, now...


 
 Yeah I understand. Its just frustrating and I had to complain about it somewhere. Team play is actually a lot of what I like so much about this game, its just irritating when you got 10 people who are playing TDM on your team (or just fail at everything) and 16 people playing Rush on the other team. There could easily be no party servers, and it would make the casual players lives a hell of a lot easier. Last of Us MP had that option, and when I wasn't steam rolling teams over with the party we had I chose the "no party" option. The game was a lot funner when you were by your self. Of course every once in a while you would get the completely lopsided team, but that was a random chance.
  
 I would add you, but I just do not play it that much any more. I got to level 50 within the first month or so of the PS4 launch date and have not played that much since. Plus I hate hardcore mode, and pretty much play Rush exclusively. I am actually surprised Rush is not the biggest game mode on this game. It feels the most unique to me. Granted on this game the maps feel incredibly unbalanced. You really have to have a really really really good team to win attacking on some maps (operation locker).


----------



## ninjapirate9901

How is the lag/rubber banding on PS4 now? I often see a lot of posts on reddit about how bad the PS4 experience is but I wouldn't mind picking it up if it's not bad.


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> Yeah I understand. Its just frustrating and I had to complain about it somewhere. Team play is actually a lot of what I like so much about this game, its just irritating when you got 10 people who are playing TDM on your team (or just fail at everything) and 16 people playing Rush on the other team. There could easily be no party servers, and it would make the casual players lives a hell of a lot easier. Last of Us MP had that option, and when I wasn't steam rolling teams over with the party we had I chose the "no party" option. The game was a lot funner when you were by your self. Of course every once in a while you would get the completely lopsided team, but that was a random chance.
> 
> I would add you, but I just do not play it that much any more. I got to level 50 within the first month or so of the PS4 launch date and have not played that much since. Plus I hate hardcore mode, and pretty much play Rush exclusively. I am actually surprised Rush is not the biggest game mode on this game. It feels the most unique to me. Granted on this game the maps feel incredibly unbalanced. You really have to have a really really really good team to win attacking on some maps (operation locker).


 

 Add me mrmartinvegas


----------



## Jodiuh

change is good said:


> Battlefield is a game that rewards team play, my friend, so if you are constantly playing by yourself... you will be on a losing side and get slaughtered more often than not. My PSN ID is _*INFAMOUS-CARTEL*_, add me and a few of my squad mates and I guarantee your opinion of this game will change.
> 
> 
> I do have to warn you, however, I play hardcore mode... and have slowly been convincing my mates to do the same. They hated it, at first, because it takes some major adjusting to. After much trial and error... it's all we play, now...


 
  
 Agree on both points.
  
 1. IMO, you must play w/ friends or find strangers that will work well as a team.
 2. HC is pretty groovy stuff. It's dorito free!


----------



## roflcopter159

jodiuh said:


> Agree on both points.
> 
> 1. IMO, you must play w/ friends or find strangers that will work well as a team.
> 2. HC is pretty groovy stuff. It's dorito free!


 
 I definitely like HC better now that I play it more often. I have realized though that HC TDM doesn't require too much teamwork/knowing people beforehand. Then again, it may be a bit different for PC/the servers I play on.


----------



## Jodiuh

FF on tends to keep the riff raffs out.
  
 Normal mode is also cool cause you have more options available to you...some folks don't even look @ the map, lol! I would say the best thing you can do in this game is seek out better players than you that are NICE and HELPFUL. Listen to them and just let them lead you. You'll be a rock star in no time!
  
 Also, watch level cap's vids on youtube! There's one vid where he explains carving little slices of your view out instead of going balls out. <---terrible explanation, here's the vid:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8ifCUbP8l0


----------



## martin vegas

Started playing bf4 on ps4 yesterday..i have been trying to unlock the ace23, i got my 50 medkit ribbons using the small medkit and got my 200 kills using the m416 with iron sights, i forgot that i had to do the other assault assignments first and be at level 10.. I will have to do it all over again!


----------



## roflcopter159

martin vegas said:


> Started playing bf4 on ps4 yesterday..i have been trying to unlock the ace23, i got my 50 medkit ribbons using the small medkit and got my 200 kills using the m416 with iron sights, i forgot that i had to do the other assault assignments first.. I will have to do it all over again!


 
 While it is unfortunate that you took so much time to end up not getting the assignment, I'm sure you probably got a few others and at the very least part of the prereqs for the ace23 assignment. I don't remember the exact requirements for the prereqs, but check again and you might be part way done with it already.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## martin vegas

Getting a bit better with the ps4 controller..should be back at the top again soon.. once I get my ace23 all kitted out with coyote sight green laser and angle grip flash hider!
 Quote: 





roflcopter159 said:


> While it is unfortunate that you took so much time to end up not getting the assignment, I'm sure you probably got a few others and at the very least part of the prereqs for the ace23 assignment. I don't remember the exact requirements for the prereqs, but check again and you might be part way done with it already.


 

 I have finally unlocked the ace23..i had to get 200 kills and 50 med kit ribbons with 10 assault something ribbons all over again!


----------



## roflcopter159

martin vegas said:


> I have finally unlocked the ace23..i had to get 200 kills and 50 med kit ribbons with 10 assault something ribbons all over again!


 
 Well, at the same time, if you are playing assault/medic well then it was only a matter of time. Glad you finally got it. Nothing quite like getting that one gun you fall in love with haha.


----------



## Jodiuh

How is Ace 23 compared to Ace 21?


----------



## martin vegas

Why do people who can't fly choppers.. fly choppers? sick of dying or going out of bounds with these people flying!


----------



## Jodiuh

OH I can fly...I can SOOO fly. Haah, I'm ok. I have fun tho! This happened last night...got very lucky.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBlXN0l1xpw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## roflcopter159

martin vegas said:


> Why do people who can't fly choppers.. fly choppers? sick of dying or going out of bounds with these people flying!


 
 "Hey I have to learn somehow. These other people will understand right?"
 The problem is that these people don't realize the Test Range is where they should be learning to fly, not in game with other passengers. Everyone has to start somewhere, it's just unfortunate that people do so at the sake of their teammates.


----------



## gamefreak054

Lol, I never even bother learning to fly. I figured by now there is always someone on my team who is going to be better at flying than me. On top of that I really do not have the patience for it for some reason.
  
 Also I will add some of you who gave me your PSN this weekend. I have not gotten around to playing due to some exams and what not.


----------



## -Caesar-

I remember that in BF3, I wanted to learn how to fly the chopper pretty early and after practicing for a while I was happy the way I was performing in a "double" with a friend.
  
 But strangely, the same as you, I never had the patience for learning how to fly a jet though...mostly because the opponent jets were too good and that was discouraging.


----------



## Jodiuh

ROFL!
  
 Finally experienced this "rubber banding" everyone's talking about. It felt like I was being shoved by someone every few seconds.
  
 Honestly, it just adds a new dimension to this game. More challenging sure, annoying...not really, hah!


----------



## Change is Good

jodiuh said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Finally experienced this "rubber banding" everyone's talking about. It felt like I was being shoved by someone every few seconds.
> 
> Honestly, it just adds a new dimension to this game. More challenging sure, annoying...not really, hah!




More like running in mud, to me... lol


----------



## Jodiuh

That sounds even better. Can we had mud fights in the next DLC? Instead of a map, we could all just have a mud bath and chill out with our rainbow pipes.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## drez

-caesar- said:


> I remember that in BF3, I wanted to learn how to fly the chopper pretty early and after practicing for a while I was happy the way I was performing in a "double" with a friend.
> 
> But strangely, the same as you, I never had the patience for learning how to fly a jet though...mostly because the opponent jets were too good and that was discouraging.


 
  
 IIRC food chain in BF4:  foot soldier < tank </= chopper < jet < other jet with more hours </= AA.  Chopper can be fun but it's still fairly low on the food chain.
  
 I haven't played BF4 or any games in months, my computer has rejected my graphics card and wants to be a dedicated music server so I am left without a gaming machine.  Problem with BF4 is all the DLC and no possibility of backup so essentially if you need a new Windows installation you have to go through one million gigabytes of updates.  Similarly if you don't play for a few weeks there's another DLC patch you have to install instead of just sitting down for a game.  From here I'm not in so much of a hurry to get back into the game.


----------



## martin vegas

Unlocked the ak5c and my stinger, now I am happy..the lag on ps4 is a joke sometimes!


----------



## Jodiuh

OK, I made some room for you Martin!
  
 Also, I went from my BenQ XL2420TE monitor w/ Lightboost back to my old Dell 2007WFP and am VERY much happier.
  
 The TE was pushing me to be comptetive and I did not like that. I want to be more of a casual, chill player.


----------



## gamefreak054

Started using the ACE 52 CQB and have been doing pretty well with it, and it will probably become my primary gun. It has a higher damage output than the other carbines, but has other downfalls the others do not have.
  
 The only thing bugging me right now with the ACE 52 is I do not have any of the sights I like unlocked for it, and I suck aiming long distances with the coyote. I am just waiting to unlock the Holo or the Cobra (probably my fave). 
  
 Also for those who are having lag problems on the PS4, are you downloading or uploading things? I was having lag when I was trying to upload a video, and the second I canceled the upload the lag went away. Otherwise for the most part my lag feels pretty minimal.


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> Started using the ACE 52 CQB and have been doing pretty well with it, and it will probably become my primary gun. It has a higher damage output than the other carbines, but has other downfalls the others do not have.
> 
> The only thing bugging me right now with the ACE 52 is I do not have any of the sights I like unlocked for it, and I suck aiming long distances with the coyote. I am just waiting to unlock the Holo or the Cobra (probably my fave).
> 
> Also for those who are having lag problems on the PS4, are you downloading or uploading things? I was having lag when I was trying to upload a video, and the second I canceled the upload the lag went away. Otherwise for the most part my lag feels pretty minimal.


 

 Don't forget to put a angle grip on that gun..i hate iron sights, i only like them on the m416..i mainly use the ak5c but think I might give the ace 52 ago..been shot with it quite a lot..the sg553's quite good aswell!


----------



## gamefreak054

martin vegas said:


> Don't forget to put a angle grip on that gun..i hate iron sights, i only like them on the m416..i mainly use the ak5c but think I might give the ace 52 ago..been shot with it quite a lot..the sg553's quite good aswell!


 
 I agree iron sights suck. The 52 has very crowded Iron sights as well. I am glad this gun is so powerful I unlocked the coyote pretty fast. I will have to switch to the angle grip soon. I unlocked it and forgot about so I did not attach it. Otherwise I have been using the potato grip just fine, but the angle grip is better.
  
 Anyways I personally have not been using any barrel attachments on this gun at all. The Heavy barrel creates too much recoil, and the other barrels reduce the accuracy too much. 
  
 I was using the ak5c quite a bit before I took a break from BF4. Its really easy to control, but overall I was getting beat out by some faster firing and more powerful guns. I do pretty decent with the MK11 DMR. The only issue with DMRs is that I have a hard time landing shots every once in a while. Which ends up getting me killed. I also could only take on 1 person in a medium range fight, and would have to get the jump in a close range fight.


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> I agree iron sights suck. The 52 has very crowded Iron sights as well. I am glad this gun is so powerful I unlocked the coyote pretty fast. I will have to switch to the angle grip soon. I unlocked it and forgot about so I did not attach it. Otherwise I have been using the potato grip just fine, but the angle grip is better.
> 
> Anyways I personally have not been using any barrel attachments on this gun at all. The Heavy barrel creates too much recoil, and the other barrels reduce the accuracy too much.
> 
> I was using the ak5c quite a bit before I took a break from BF4. Its really easy to control, but overall I was getting beat out by some faster firing and more powerful guns. I do pretty decent with the MK11 DMR. The only issue with DMRs is that I have a hard time landing shots every once in a while. Which ends up getting me killed. I also could only take on 1 person in a medium range fight, and would have to get the jump in a close range fight.


 

 I am waiting for something decent like the division to come out and I will probably move on from battlefield..i am sick of being shot when I am behind cover and all this crappy lag and bad players..I don't enjoy it that much anymore, it's had its day if I am being honest!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

gamefreak054 said:


> I agree iron sights suck. The 52 has very crowded Iron sights as well. I am glad this gun is so powerful I unlocked the coyote pretty fast. I will have to switch to the angle grip soon. I unlocked it and forgot about so I did not attach it. Otherwise I have been using the potato grip just fine, but the angle grip is better.
> 
> Anyways I personally have not been using any barrel attachments on this gun at all. The Heavy barrel creates too much recoil, and the other barrels reduce the accuracy too much.
> 
> I was using the ak5c quite a bit before I took a break from BF4. Its really easy to control, but overall I was getting beat out by some faster firing and more powerful guns. I do pretty decent with the MK11 DMR. The only issue with DMRs is that I have a hard time landing shots every once in a while. Which ends up getting me killed. I also could only take on 1 person in a medium range fight, and would have to get the jump in a close range fight.


 
  
 My personal recommendation for the ACE 52 would be to keep with the stubby grip and throw a muzzle brake on. It gives you pretty much the same characteristics as your current loadout but vastly decreases the vertical recoil which imo is what I find annoying with this weapon. If you find the first shot recoil more problematic, that's where the angled grip comes into play. I tend to only use the angled grip on DMR's (basically a must have).


----------



## martin vegas

ninjapirate9901 said:


> My personal recommendation for the ACE 52 would be to keep with the stubby grip and throw a muzzle brake on. It gives you pretty much the same characteristics as your current loadout but vastly decreases the vertical recoil which imo is what I find annoying with this weapon. If you find the first shot recoil more problematic, that's where the angled grip comes into play. I tend to only use the angled grip on DMR's (basically a must have).


 

 Angle grip and tap fire from a distance..if they are close you can keep your finger on the trigger!


----------



## drez

jodiuh said:


> OK, I made some room for you Martin!
> 
> Also, I went from my BenQ XL2420TE monitor w/ Lightboost back to my old Dell 2007WFP and am VERY much happier.
> 
> The TE was pushing me to be comptetive and I did not like that. I want to be more of a casual, chill player.




Good call, nothing takes the fun out of a game like trying to be competitive. Turns gaming from recreation into work. I might break out my u2711 if I build another gaming machine.


----------



## gamefreak054

ninjapirate9901 said:


> My personal recommendation for the ACE 52 would be to keep with the stubby grip and throw a muzzle brake on. It gives you pretty much the same characteristics as your current loadout but vastly decreases the vertical recoil which imo is what I find annoying with this weapon. If you find the first shot recoil more problematic, that's where the angled grip comes into play. I tend to only use the angled grip on DMR's (basically a must have).


 
  
  


martin vegas said:


> Angle grip and tap fire from a distance..if they are close you can keep your finger on the trigger!


 
 I will have to play around with it. It will probably be a few days though as I got some school work to take care of. Generally in the past when reducing the accuracy on other guns I had a hard time landing shots.


----------



## Jodiuh

Alright guys. I've decided to clear some of my friends out so I can add all of you. 

IMO, if you value sound than your pure. 

Be with you all soon I hope, PEACE!!


----------



## Change is Good

jodiuh said:


> Alright guys. I've decided to clear some of my friends out so I can add all of you.
> 
> IMO, if you value sound than your pure.
> 
> Be with you all soon I hope, PEACE!!


 
  
 Are you adding on PS4? If so, add me!
  
*INFAMOUS-CARTEL*


----------



## Jodiuh

No PS4.


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> I will have to play around with it. It will probably be a few days though as I got some school work to take care of. Generally in the past when reducing the accuracy on other guns I had a hard time landing shots.


 

 Compensators and muzzle breaks are for guns that dance about too much..i never use them type of guns anyway..i only use the angle grip with green laser and a red dot sight or coyote and that's it!


----------



## gamefreak054

Had a pretty good round tonight. 7k points in rush is probably the 2nd highest I have gotten in rush, earlier this week I got a 9.5k 11k (looked at stats) round with 33 kills and 11 deaths. This was a way harder team though. The Val clan was made up mostly of level 100s. Sadly we lost on the last objective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. If I would have had a winning bonus, this probably would have come close to my highest. I have been playing really well with the ACE 52, and have been getting a 1.5-2.0+ kdr every round while playing the objective and reviving/healing people.
  
 Started using the angle grip and unlocked the Kobra sight, and have been laying down my shots way more consistently.
  

  
  
 EDIT: Anybody see this yet?


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> Had a pretty good round tonight. 7k points in rush is probably the 2nd highest I have gotten in rush, earlier this week I got a 9.5k 11k (looked at stats) round with 33 kills and 11 deaths. This was a way harder team though. The Val clan was made up mostly of level 100s. Sadly we lost on the last objective
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 What console are you playing on?


----------



## gamefreak054

The PS4 I added you a couple of days ago lol.


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> The PS4 I added you a couple of days ago lol.


 

 Thanks.. that was you who said head-fi then!


----------



## gamefreak054

Woohoo, new personal best rush high score. My skill level is the highest its ever been at 416. Which is pretty good looking at the leader boards.
  

  
 And a couple of other good games. The last one was not impressive score wise, but I did a hell of a job holding off the last two objectives for a decent amount of time. I actually got a recording of that one, unlike my high score games in which never want to record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Change is Good

Not my personal best as far as score... but pretty damn worthy of a screenshot...


----------



## gamefreak054

Man I wished I switched to the ACE 52 CQB earlier. I have been playing ridiculously well with it. My stats have increased dramatically since I have used this.  For instance my KDR increased from 1.22 to 1.31, and my skill level was at or below 300 now I hit a peak of 462 today. The gun simply fits my place style perfectly, and it certainly makes attacking/defending M-Coms a lot easier.
  

  
 Also had another 10k rush round, granted the other team was pretty easy.


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> Man I wished I switched to the ACE 52 CQB earlier. I have been playing ridiculously well with it. My stats have increased dramatically since I have used this.  For instance my KDR increased from 1.22 to 1.31, and my skill level was at or below 300 now I hit a peak of 462 today. The gun simply fits my place style perfectly, and it certainly makes attacking/defending M-Coms a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Also had another 10k rush round, granted the other team was pretty easy.


 
 I tried the ace cqb for a while unlocked the sights and ergo grip but then went back to my ak5c angled grip green laser..i mainly play conquest and conquest large and I prefer the ak5c for them maps..i go back to my ace23 for flood zone,,playing it by myself is what's spoiling it for me a bit now and the lag(one in every two games i am getting lag on ps4,it was one in twenty on pc) dying way too many times!


----------



## gamefreak054

I used the AK5C for a long time, but I have the ACE 52 and I am so much better at it. The AK5C is stable for longer distance gun fights, in which I was never really any good at anyways, but its power/rof is what made me really struggle against certain players sometimes. I really had to catch people off guard otherwise something like a sub machine gun would tear me apart.
  
 That is so strange. I hardly have any lag problems. Maybe its the bigger games causing it. There is only 32 players in normal rush. The only time I have had lag troubles is when I tried uploading a video at the same time.
  
 People online always complain about how broken this game is, but I honestly have not run into many problems at al.


----------



## martin vegas

gamefreak054 said:


> I used the AK5C for a long time, but I have the ACE 52 and I am so much better at it. The AK5C is stable for longer distance gun fights, in which I was never really any good at anyways, but its power/rof is what made me really struggle against certain players sometimes. I really had to catch people off guard otherwise something like a sub machine gun would tear me apart.
> 
> That is so strange. I hardly have any lag problems. Maybe its the bigger games causing it. There is only 32 players in normal rush. The only time I have had lag troubles is when I tried uploading a video at the same time.
> 
> People online always complain about how broken this game is, but I honestly have not run into many problems at al.


 


 I have went back to the ace cqb because I am playing death match now with no lag..i am trying to unlock the angled grip playing with the ergo at the moment..it's the lag on the 64 player servers.. you play rush you probably never see it..try a couple of games of conquest large and see how bad the lag is..it's that bad that dice are having to update the servers soon!


----------



## gamefreak054

martin vegas said:


> I have went back to the ace cqb because I am playing death match now with no lag..i am trying to unlock the angled grip playing with the ergo at the moment..it's the lag on the 64 player servers.. you play rush you probably never see it..try a couple of games of conquest large and see how bad the lag is..it's that bad that dice are having to update the servers soon!


 
 I tried it once just to see if I could get on a AA gun (for black tiger camo), and I could certainly see the lag everyone is complaining about. I tried using the tank as well, but I kept on getting blown up in like 5 seconds. I suck at using vehicles so Black tiger is probably not worth my time. Blue tiger is good enough for me until I get the new quick response camo.


----------



## drez

Theres 2 types of lag in bf4: one is the inherent lag caused by the 20hz netcode which is more of a microstutter that makes enemy models move in a jerky fashion, the other is intermittent lag caused by connection problems. If you play a game like cs 1.6 and you can notice the difference between 20hz tick and 100hz tick server. Interp cant fully compensate for the low tick rate.


----------



## opteamist

It's been a good 5 months since I last played and now there's a freaking megalodon? Wow.


----------



## Change is Good

Consistency...


----------



## gamefreak054

opteamist said:


> It's been a good 5 months since I last played and now there's a freaking megalodon? Wow.


 
 Lol, you get to ride it too...
  
 Jk, but it would have been awesome. It is definitely one of the cooler easter eggs out there.
  
  
 Also I started using the silencer again. I started getting away with some nonsense I shouldn't have when I used the silencer. This was my first game reverting to it-

 It was my highest killing game so far, with a decent score as well.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Oh dear.


----------



## drez

Another reason to play this game for lols and not take it too seriously.  Competitive BF4 is a bit of a joke for me, its always 100% assault kit, maybe one engineer to destroy walls but that's about it.  No support or sniper because they're not useful in 99% of the game.  Some people just love assault and are fine using the same gun all day and I guess for them its all good.  I can do that but I prefer not to get sucked into playing like that.
  
 BTW if anyone is interested ESL channel on youtube streams a lot of BF4 competitive stuff:


----------



## martin vegas

AK5C do your stuff!


----------



## gamefreak054

Dang, my brother played on my account today (due to PSN+ fees) and dropped my skill level by over 100 within 4 games. I know stats do not mean everything, but I had a all time high skill level of 520. Which is higher than the vast majority of players I have seen. I probably would not have kept it up my self, but I would not have dropped it that far.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

gamefreak054 said:


> Dang, my brother played on my account today (due to PSN+ fees) and dropped my skill level by over 100 within 4 games. I know stats do not mean everything, but I had a all time high skill level of 520. Which is higher than the vast majority of players I have seen. I probably would not have kept it up my self, but I would not have dropped it that far.


 
  
 Honestly I wouldn't bother worrying about any of your stats really, especially the 'Skill' stat. See this link for how it is actually calculated in game: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/
  
 So yeah, like a lot of the stats in the game, it tends to favour the TDM/domination/infantry type player. I wouldn't be too concerned about it, I've had CQ matches where I've been well into the 60+ kill mark and actively pushed the objective and still had a negative skill at the end of the match...


----------



## Change is Good

Actually, skill level rewards team play more than anything... especially the squad leader. Spotting enemies and setting objectives is the key for others, while wrecking havoc in your own way... that's the key...


----------



## drez

Stats lie anyway, most of the rounds I have done monster scores on were with heavily stacked teams destroying some unfortunate nubs.  Other maps where some clan decides to stack the pub and, I am on the wrong team, I will be lucky to break even.  If you play jet that will kill your stats.  If you play vehicle maps your kpm with small arms will go down.  Try to have fun in the game otherwise the game is playing you.
  
 The one actual pro gamer I have come across didn't really have huge kdr as they actually train properly in scrims/matches etc where thy are evenly matched.  When I played the the guy though I could tell right away that he was better than the average clan scrub.  It was immediately obvious.  That said they did have some untouchable weapon stats like 2.5+kpm with bolt and 3.5+ kpm with assault and super high score/min.  I can't get near that.  Not that pro gamers use bolt in matches as its useless but this guy could scope...  Also comp BF3 was no vehicle so factor that in.  To be honest I think BF4 is a pretty crummy infantry shooter and only holds water when the vehicles and potential for goofing around are factored in.  IMO CS is still the best competitive fps, and even COD4 was better as infantry FPS.


----------



## gamefreak054

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't bother worrying about any of your stats really, especially the 'Skill' stat. See this link for how it is actually calculated in game: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/
> 
> So yeah, like a lot of the stats in the game, it tends to favour the TDM/domination/infantry type player. I wouldn't be too concerned about it, I've had CQ matches where I've been well into the 60+ kill mark and actively pushed the objective and still had a negative skill at the end of the match...


 
 I am not worried too much about stats, buts wrong with actually shooting for good stats? Everybody is so anti-stat now. It gives you a goal to shoot for. When I have my favorite class picked out, and favorite weapon along with being a high level what other goals could I have? I am not going to go crazy over the stats, but hell when I have a goal to shoot for in a game I shoot for it. I personally go for coming a better player, and better stats are often directly involved.
  
 Also I knew that was how it was calculated, and it is actually why I deemed it one of the most important stats for me. It involves 3 important statistics which are often included in playing the objective well. The only problem I have with the skill level is that you can cause it to dive drastically fast if your not playing consistently. One bad game and you can drop your skill 30+ points.
  


change is good said:


> Actually, skill level rewards team play more than anything... especially the squad leader. Spotting enemies and setting objectives is the key for others, while wrecking havoc in your own way... that's the key...


 
  
 +1  if you play just for kills then your spm is generally reduced and drastically reduces your skill level. Atleast in rush, which is all I play. I have seen people near 2.00kdr with horrible skill levels.


drez said:


> Stats lie anyway, most of the rounds I have done monster scores on were with heavily stacked teams destroying some unfortunate nubs.  Other maps where some clan decides to stack the pub and, I am on the wrong team, I will be lucky to break even.  If you play jet that will kill your stats.  If you play vehicle maps your kpm with small arms will go down.  Try to have fun in the game otherwise the game is playing you.
> 
> The one actual pro gamer I have come across didn't really have huge kdr as they actually train properly in scrims/matches etc where thy are evenly matched.  When I played the the guy though I could tell right away that he was better than the average clan scrub.  It was immediately obvious.  That said they did have some untouchable weapon stats like 2.5+kpm with bolt and 3.5+ kpm with assault and super high score/min.  I can't get near that.  Not that pro gamers use bolt in matches as its useless but this guy could scope...  Also comp BF3 was no vehicle so factor that in.  To be honest I think BF4 is a pretty crummy infantry shooter and only holds water when the vehicles and potential for goofing around are factored in.  IMO CS is still the best competitive fps, and even COD4 was better as infantry FPS.


 
 This is somewhat true, but you can still have good stats while playing against other players of the same skill. It matters on your play style I guess. There are plenty of times my team was getting squashed, and I have pulled out really good numbers.


----------



## drez

Stats can be useful if you know how to read them, as long as you don't get frustrated if they go down.  Similar I wish I was better at accepting defeat or getting smashed by a better team by not worrying about the score or insurmountable odds.  Best way to get "good" as in comp player style of good is to play clan servers rather than pubs and watch replays, spectate, try to pick up tips etc.  I never really enjoyed doing the clan thing though, too much stress and not enough fun.


----------



## moriez

A few weeks ago I picked up a BF4 key. Must say that since playing the beta 6 months ago it's become way nicer than the impression I was left with. It still is more arcade-ish compared to BF3 but especially the in-game performance has made leaps. Had to search and try a while to counter tearing but after that I was satisfied enough to keep the game installed. Replay value is there now. Noob inbound!


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## maxipad

Any one want to play me (PS4)?  I'd love to have some Head-Fi friends to play with or against!!  

 Favorite game by far on the PS4 so far is Battlefield 4.  Can't put down the online multiplayer (even though I'm only alright at it)


----------



## martin vegas

maxipad said:


> Any one want to play me (PS4)?  I'd love to have some Head-Fi friends to play with or against!!
> 
> Favorite game by far on the PS4 so far is Battlefield 4.  Can't put down the online multiplayer (even though I'm only alright at it)


 

 Add me mrmartinvegas I will play bf4 with you!


----------



## maxipad

martin vegas said:


> Add me mrmartinvegas I will play bf4 with you!


 
 Sweet I'll add you in like 10min once I hook it back up to the TV


----------



## martin vegas

They have sorted the rubber banding out on 64 player conquest..still get shot behind cover but 1 out of 2 isn't bad!


----------



## poman

Tried getting into this game but after a while it just doesn't do it for me in mp like Bad Company 2 does. Guess I have to wait for BC3 if or when it comes out which will probably be never.


----------



## creative1565

poman said:


> Tried getting into this game but after a while it just doesn't do it for me in mp like Bad Company 2 does. Guess I have to wait for BC3 if or when it comes out which will probably be never.


 
 i thought the same, but now im so use to BF4 and BF3 controls that im completely terrible at BFBC2 now.


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

Anyone play this on the Xbox one version?


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

Need some more people to squad up with.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Latest PC patch is out:
  
 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493962966647/last/
  
 It's seems like they are finally rolling out the changes from the CTE 
  
 Can't wait to see what the 30Hz tick rate is like.
  


> *June 03 PC Game Update Notes:*
> - Improved/reduced explosion induced camera shake
> - Character collision improvements
> - Fix to reduce object damage mismatch between client/server.
> ...


----------



## drez

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Latest PC patch is out:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493962966647/last/
> 
> ...




Should be about 50% better than 20Hz


----------



## ninjapirate9901

drez said:


> Should be about 50% better than 20Hz


 
  

  
 Gave it a go last night with the network set to high on a few TDM/Domination servers. Gunplay definitely felt more predictable, I think there was only one occasion where I thought I should have downed an opponent but didn't due to the lag (could have been packet loss, I don't know). Definitely less dying around corners, though it still happens now and then.
  
 One of the more noticeable improvements from this patch is when using the shotgun. Before it was a bit of a mixed bag trying to score hits on people. It does seem much more reliable now (especially when using slugs).
  
 A decent improvement for sure, though well overdue.


----------



## Jodiuh

Too bad the PSU I bought from Fry's took out nearly $1.5K in toys.


----------



## martin vegas

This isn't me in the video..it shows you how bad bf4 is after the tick rate was messed about with..they might get it right in bf5..i am just waiting for the last of us remastered and drive club not bothered about battlefield anymore!


----------



## Change is Good

Then why post here?!? LoL


----------



## martin vegas

change is good said:


> Then why post here?!? LoL


 
 If that's to me..this is a bf4 thread..sick of bf4 mate..to messed up for me to want to carry on playing!


----------



## martin vegas

Been using the U-100 MK5 for two days now..finishing at the top on flood zone nearly every game!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Well, not sure how many people still play BF4 but I just stepped back in since the new DLC is out.
  
 I'm actually fairly impressed, all the new maps (except for maybe Pearl Market) are pretty damn fun to play. The Chainlink mode is pretty awesome, and it could be just placebo but the gunplay feels tighter than before. It seems like Dice are finally getting things to a state where it's actually decent to play (I believe a number of further changes are to be expected based on the CTE feedback).


----------



## AxelCloris

Picked up BF4 on the PS4. I'll be playing it until Destiny comes out. Feel free to add me on PSN. Same name there as here because I'm simple like that.


----------



## martin vegas

axelcloris said:


> Picked up BF4 on the PS4. I'll be playing it until Destiny comes out. Feel free to add me on PSN. Same name there as here because I'm simple like that.


 

 mrmartinvegas on psn if you want to add me!


----------



## AxelCloris

martin vegas said:


> mrmartinvegas on psn if you want to add me!


 
  
 Can't add people currently. Sitting at work and... working...


----------



## Change is Good

Axel, did you download the PSN app on your phone?


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> Axel, did you download the PSN app on your phone?


 
  
 I have a phone?
  
 ...it has now been downloaded.


----------



## Jodiuh

Finally got through w/ the move and now...


 08/01/2014 10:34:27 - "Alex J"
 Note #2: The supplied GUID has been associated with hacking or interfering with the normal operation of our PunkBuster software and has therefore been compromised resulting in a global ban from PunkBuster enabled game servers. We have no way of knowing who was actually playing with this GUID at the time the violation was triggered. We also have no way to know if the violation was triggered on your specific computer. Our system does not collect personal information and furthermore we have no way to attach a cheat/hack violation to a specific person. This ban will not be lifted as then the person who did trigger the violation would again be able to join PunkBuster Servers using this GUID.

 To be clear: we are not saying that you cheated as we have no way to know who triggered the violation. If it is certain that no one playing on your computer ever had a cheat/hack violation triggered by PunkBuster, then your GUID (cdkey and/or game account password) has been stolen by or leaked to someone who has used it on a different computer to trigger the violation. We do not have the means to help you find out who is responsible for compromising your GUID.
 07/31/2014 00:52:52 - "Jodiuh"
 Note #1: Ticket submitted to support staff.

 EA told me over the phone nothing can be done.

 I will never buy another game affiliated w/ EA or that runs Punkbuster. Granted, this is the result of a hacker, but they should be willing to help me out. If they can't give me a new BF4 key, then they surely can understand that I need to take a stand.

 It's been fun guys. I had a blast w/ a lot of you. I will miss you and life will be a lot less fun.

 Peace and high fives,

 Michael
 ​  ​


----------



## NamelessPFG

GameFly's selling the basic PC version for $12.74 with the SEP15OFF coupon code.
  
 So yeah, I pulled the trigger. Not that I feel like playing these sorta games without friends to back me up...


----------



## Change is Good

Most of us, I believe, are on console. I'm pretty sure there are some "PC Elitists" around, though...


----------



## NamelessPFG

The only Battlefield I'd play on console is Bad Company 1, and that's only because they never released a PC version.
  
 Cross-platform multiplayer should really be more of a standard feature so communities aren't segregated like this.


----------



## ethan7000

It's been tried, pc players dominated console players because of the mouse/kb.


----------



## NamelessPFG

ethan7000 said:


> It's been tried, pc players dominated console players because of the mouse/kb.


 
  
 I know about the Microsoft study results on that all too well. They could easily level the playing field by actually taking advantage of the fact that modern consoles have USB ports.
  
 Quake III Arena, Unreal Tournament and Half-Life all had console ports (mainly Dreamcast and PS2) back in the day. Guess what they all had in common? That's right - native KB+M support.
  
 But now we live in an age where consoles support KB+M for interface use, but they don't bother implementing it for games unless it's the PS3 version of UT3 or DUST 514. I don't get it. If they really think that's gonna stop people from using mouse aim on consoles, all I have to say on the matter is "XIM4".
  
 What also bothers me about the lack of cross-platform play is that it's not just a PC/console divide, but a divide between the various consoles as well. If I've got a PS3 and my friends have the X360 version instead...well, you see where this is going real fast. Granted, there are probably some big technical reasons for it not happening last generation, but this generation, you'd think the PC, PS4 and X1 versions would be on roughly equal footing.
  
 For all sorts of reasons, technical and political, it's never going to happen, realistically speaking, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't like for it to happen against all odds.


----------



## Reckless95

namelesspfg said:


> I know about the Microsoft study results on that all too well. They could easily level the playing field by actually taking advantage of the fact that modern consoles have USB ports.
> 
> Quake III Arena, Unreal Tournament and Half-Life all had console ports (mainly Dreamcast and PS2) back in the day. Guess what they all had in common? That's right - native KB+M support.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can see PS4 playing with Xbox. Definitely not PC mixed in. Even then, that won't happen because it's all about the money at the end of the day for both parties.


----------



## Nhubley

Looking forward to it.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Oh man I'd be all for consoles supporting M/KB in game. I predominantly play BF4 on PC (though not much anymore...) and decided to pick it up for the PS4 since at the time there really was bugger all else that interested me on the console. I found it extremely frustrating playing online because I knew what I wanted to do in terms of aiming and recoil control, but I just lacked the skill needed on the controller.
  
 I honestly don't know how you gamepad players do it, if you can do well with a controller, much respect.


----------



## Rawthentik

New patch comes out tomorrow, will be the biggest of BF4's lifecycle. 

 So many changes, and the new maps look dope.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Gotta say, I'm loving this new patch.
  
 This is what BF4 should have been at launch.


----------



## clee290

Haven't really played BF4 since China Rising came out. Downloaded the patch though and will try it later today


----------



## martin vegas

It's been improved, but it's way too late bf4 is over!!!


----------



## linglingjr

martin vegas said:


> It's been improved, but it's way too late bf4 is over!!!


 
 I agree, it's too little too late.  I would say "I wish the team would stop wasting their time on BF4 and just shift their focus to future projects."  But then I remember that the next BF game is Hardline....


----------



## drez

martin vegas said:


> It's been improved, but it's way too late bf4 is over!!!




Totally agree. Most people who care have already peaced out long ago. To me bf4 was management failure.


----------



## Change is Good

Blame this on EA for pushing the release date, not DICE. At least they pushed back Hardline to get it right. Hope it's actually completely fixed before release (wishful thinking).


----------



## linglingjr

Hard line is already a lost cause imo. I played the beta, the entire experience comes off as an ultra cheesy gimmick.


----------



## PETEREK

martin vegas said:


> This isn't me in the video..it shows you how bad bf4 is after the tick rate was messed about with..*they might get it right in bf5.*.i am just waiting for the last of us remastered and drive club not bothered about battlefield anymore!


 
 Probably not. There will probably be another COD coming out right around that time and they'll rush BF5's release to compete with it, even though the game wasn't finished yet. The same s*** happened in BF3.


----------



## PETEREK

Who here plays on XB1? My Battlelog is in my sig if anyone's interested in playing. I am normally on really late since I work 3rd shift.


----------



## Change is Good

peterek said:


> Probably not. There will probably be another COD coming out right around that time and they'll rush BF5's release to compete with it, even though the game wasn't finished yet. The same s*** happened in BF3.




There is a Call of Duty coming out, this year, but EA decided to push back Hardline. Maybe they are finally learning that it is better to release a fixed game at launch.


----------



## Reckless95

change is good said:


> There is a Call of Duty coming out, this year, but EA decided to push back Hardline. Maybe they are finally learning that it is better to release a fixed game at launch.




I agree they should hold back releases but at the same time they can't test every price of hardware someone might have in their system. Let alone the junk people have installed, I didn't have any issues with it on my pc. I may have died behind a wall every now and then but that was about it.


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amalgamist

Any word if they will be working on a remake of 2142 ?


----------



## martin vegas

They have patched the schiit out of bf4 on ps4..not winning gun fights anymore and long range shots are not hitting like they used to!


----------



## Noobeh

linglingjr said:


> Hard line is already a lost cause imo. I played the beta, the entire experience comes off as an ultra cheesy gimmick.


 
 That's what I thought as well. I don't understand what they were thinking.


----------



## dluu

I played BF2, BFBC2, BF-Vietnam, and BF3.
  
 I used to be a hardcore fan but after the release of BF3 I fell out of love.
  
 I didn't consider touching BF4.


----------



## drez

Smart move, wish I did the same.


----------



## linglingjr

drez said:


> Smart move, wish I did the same.


 
 Don't we all.  
  
 BC2 still has a pretty good community, I'm happy with that until I find another fps game to switch to or finally try counterstrike.  I don't think I'll be buying a BF game for a while with what hardline looks like.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

I logged on to BF4 after about 6 months break. Haven't had much time to game at all. Took a little while to update the 'patches'. Perhaps I'm remembering differently, but I could not discern much difference in the hit detection/'netcode'. It seems to take slightly longer to kill due to the lowered damage. Also is it not the case that they made the player movements faster? Can't say I notice that much. Still feels like running through treacle, and get stuck on everything.
  
 I did have some fun rounds on pistol only servers, as well as the chain link game mode. 
  
 I switched to BF3 noshar canal TDM for a bit. Feels like I could fly. I miss playing on full aftermath dlc maps. Also oh boy I had forgotten how fun Xbow was - It's shame about all the stupid hoops BF4 requires you go through for their bow, I don't have the time or the patience nowadays.
  
 Hardline is not aimed at the traditional battlefield player (whatever that means). IMO the car chase game looks terrible. Like a glorified GTA game mode. I can still see it appealing for some though.


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.twitch.tv/ekolimits 


 One of my favourite streamers!


----------



## fxsoap

does anyone feel like this game didn't live up to original promo videos from the OP?


----------



## Reckless95

fxsoap said:


> does anyone feel like this game didn't live up to original promo videos from the OP?


 

 For me only the release was terrible. Since they released it early to compete with Call Of Duty.


----------



## drez

I had reservation watching promo video. Only talked about new features. No talk about bug fixing or tick rate etc. The game is OK to play casually if you dont mind the stop-frame-animation effect caused by the low tick rate. Competitive play devolves into monotony of assault class ninja around spamming medkits. CS still way better competition fps.


----------



## martin vegas

This is why I rage quit nearly every game!


----------



## drez

I rage quit so hard i stopped gaming for a year and dismantled my gaming rig completely.


----------



## Change is Good

martin vegas said:


> This is why I rage quit nearly every game!




  
 Yeah I hate that delay schiit just to let people spawn!


----------



## Change is Good

Streaming some Hardline if anyone wants to check it out! Just click the Twitch link on my signature


----------



## xkonfuzed

If anyone plays Hardline on PS4, add me: MPower965
  
 Would be nice to play with some fellow head-fiers!


----------



## Change is Good

xkonfuzed said:


> If anyone plays Hardline on PS4, add me: MPower965
> 
> Would be nice to play with some fellow head-fiers!


 
  
 Adding you, now!
  
 (INFAMOUS-CARTEL)


----------



## xkonfuzed

change is good said:


> Adding you, now!
> 
> (INFAMOUS-CARTEL)


 
 Awesome. Will add you when I get online


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: I have been playing as a sniper..p.s it's not me talking, just someone who was in my in my squad!


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Anyone tried out the game since the new patch?
 Played yesterday evening but spent most of my time unlocking attachments to the an94 and the mare's leg. Fun weapons. Once you get past the awful iron sights of the mare, it's entertaining to run with, though not the most reliable.  I did notice that the shotgun range has increased which I approve of 

 I just wonder whether this new update might be the death knell for hardline on PC... number of players reportedly have not been healthy.


----------



## martin vegas

suntanscanman said:


> Anyone tried out the game since the new patch?
> Played yesterday evening but spent most of my time unlocking attachments to the an94 and the mare's leg. Fun weapons. Once you get past the awful iron sights of the mare, it's entertaining to run with, though not the most reliable.  I did notice that the shotgun range has increased which I approve of
> 
> I just wonder whether this new update might be the death knell for hardline on PC... number of players reportedly have not been healthy.


 

 The sniper rifles have had a nerf, it's a lot harder to get a kill with them now..you will see a lot more people running around with shotguns!


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Quote:


martin vegas said:


> The sniper rifles have had a nerf, it's a lot harder to get a kill with them now..you will see a lot more people running around with shotguns!


 
 I'm not sure what they've done to bolt action snipers in the recent patch.
  
 But I've never took with sniping in BF4. Something always seemed off coming from BF3. Maybe a combination of bullet speed, deviation, character movements, netcode etc etc just made it very annoying to play. I've only enjoyed it on bolt action sniper only servers. It's a shame if they've nerfed it.

 Shotguns, may be more prevalent on locker or other tdm/domination maps. I'm fine with that. They're more on an even footing now with the auto weapons. Can't say they will be any more effective on larger maps, especially with the max damage range of other weapons being buffed.


----------



## martin vegas

suntanscanman said:


> Quote:
> I'm not sure what they've done to bolt action snipers in the recent patch.
> 
> But I've never took with sniping in BF4. Something always seemed off coming from BF3. Maybe a combination of bullet speed, deviation, character movements, netcode etc etc just made it very annoying to play. I've only enjoyed it on bolt action sniper only servers. It's a shame if they've nerfed it.
> ...


 

 I have started using the An94 and the mare's leg now, no point playing as a sniper anymore!


----------



## drez

If anything I thought they would nerf dmr's. Nerfing bolt guns makes no sense to me but I am one of thoee ppl who are aggressive recon or bust. I stopped playing bf because the 20hz netcode makes sniping annoying esp coupled with the player movement. Lets face it you watch esl competitive bf4 wnd it tells you that.only a few rifles and assault kit are competitive. This is just not good enough.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Quote:


drez said:


> If anything I thought they would nerf dmr's. Nerfing bolt guns makes no sense to me but I am one of thoee ppl who are aggressive recon or bust. I stopped playing bf because the 20hz netcode makes sniping annoying esp coupled with the player movement. Lets face it you watch esl competitive bf4 wnd it tells you that.only a few rifles and assault kit are competitive. This is just not good enough.


 
 Think the dmrs are fine as they are. They were buffed a while ago and are still useless. But yeah, nerfing bolt actions is nonsensical.
 To be fair on the other weapons, I see quite a variety in the casual sessions I've had. Assault class still the best though.
  
 I stopped playing for a while too, sold my 780ti, back on the old 7870. BF4 was a major reason for that.

 These days I mainly stick to short casual games like domination/tdm to let off steam from work and study - I quite enjoy pistol only servers. You can knife or defib for the laughs.


----------



## drez

suntanscanman said:


> Quote:
> Think the dmrs are fine as they are. They were buffed a while ago and are still useless. But yeah, nerfing bolt actions is nonsensical.
> 
> To be fair on the other weapons, I see quite a variety in the casual sessions I've had. Assault class still the best though.
> ...




Good point, I don't really like DMRs so possibly a bit biased, haven't tried using, at least when i used to play. Sniping at 20 Hz is painful anyway.

I tended to take the game too seriously, then get unhappy when clan kiddies turn up and also try hard but use map knowledge/tactics and the bestest classes and guns. A bit of a double standard really. Yes a lot of guns can work ok unless you are fighting against a whole clan which decides to jump on the server as used to happen hehe 

I used to really enjoy gungame cq in BF3, it pretty much ruled out try hardy kits and competitive tactics and just left kinda fun arcade style game. Shame there is nothing like this in bf4.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

drez said:


> Good point, I don't really like DMRs so possibly a bit biased, haven't tried using, at least when i used to play. Sniping at 20 Hz is painful anyway.
> 
> I tended to take the game too seriously, then get unhappy when clan kiddies turn up and also try hard but use map knowledge/tactics and the bestest classes and guns. A bit of a double standard really. Yes a lot of guns can work ok unless you are fighting against a whole clan which decides to jump on the server as used to happen hehe
> 
> ...


 
  
 Of course just because they have clan tags does not mean they'll be any good, but still gets annoying being steamrolled.

 Actually, gun master is back in BF4 since the most recent patch. Never played much of it in BF3. Joined a game late, so went trolling with the knife... that's the extent of my experience.  I used to take playing seriously too, not anymore, don't have the time or the patience anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I take it you still don't game anymore?


----------



## drez

suntanscanman said:


> Of course just because they have clan tags does not mean they'll be any good, but still gets annoying being steamrolled.
> 
> 
> Actually, gun master is back in BF4 since the most recent patch. Never played much of it in BF3. Joined a game late, so went trolling with the knife... that's the extent of my experience.  I used to take playing seriously too, not anymore, don't have the time or the patience anymore
> ...




I was gaming a few month ago but my graphics card made made magic smoke after I failed to securely fix vrm heatsinks. For the record thermal double sided tape is not adequate, and it is better to use one larger sink than to sink vrm mod,es individually. 

I put my old gtx680 back in but that card is getting unreliable now. It led a hard life lol. Aso not gaming for now until I buy a new graphics card, and I preordered a Yggdrasil DAC so no money for computer.

Good to know they put gun game back. I reckon though chances are I would still rather play BF3 cos of the maps.

Thats true about clan tags, clanners do pick up a lot of skills casual pub gamers don't though like where to hold angles and how to trade kill (or bait as i call it LOL) and set up crossfires. Doesn't really appeal to me, I prefer more brainless mode of play as seen in COD lol. Works better for letting off steam.


----------



## Change is Good

So Battlefield confirmed for late 2016, huh? Please let it be a 1943 remake (1944?) or 2143. I doubt I would be all that excited for another modern BF.


----------



## JohnMclane

I was looking at old gameplay of vietnam, really miss that game ;D
  
 I wish they included some more fun destructable prop stuff in game, like newspaper,cans, glass, icecream booth. It always look like the levels are deserted. Would be cool if they were even more dynamic. The elevator is a cool thing.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Not a fan of a futuristic setting. I probably wouldn't mind a modern BF, and a second world war setting would be very interesting too.

 I only got Bad Company and Vietnam in the latter stages of BF3. Still had great fun playing it. I actually enjoyed the single player campaign - the characters actually had personality! Oh and damn were the Vietnam maps gorgeous.

 More importantly I hope the snappy movements from BF3 make a return.


----------



## abvolt

really enjoyed bf4 maybe a WWI setting or a bad company 3..


----------



## Change is Good

Thing is, the last three installments have all been modern (BF3, BF4, BF:H). The last five, really, with Bad Company 1 and 2. Yeah, 1943 was soemwhere in between, but it wasnt a complete game (though I still played the crap out of it). That's why I would prefer either sci-fi (2143) or Historic (1943/1944). But yeah, the latter would make more sense because of Battlefront already having that futuristic feel.

Diversity and different themes will save the series from becoming stale, which is what has been happening as of late (at least to me).


----------



## moriez

Would love to see another 'nam game. Never played BF Vietnam but the somewhere-deep-in-the-jungle theme seems a pretty cool adventure to me. Just read that DICE is getting three years for development compared to two years between BF3 and BF4 so let's hope they make the most of it.


----------



## martin vegas

I just play floodzone now..had some decent games on here..p.s it's a no stinger igla server, that's why I am using cover and not running around dying out my ass from the chopper!


----------



## martin vegas

Where did Rowid at the end come from?


----------



## Ethan Groover

martin vegas said:


> I just play floodzone now..had some decent games on here..p.s it's a no stinger igla server, that's why I am using cover and not running around dying out my ass from the chopper!




 Do your hands get tired from spamming the spotting button so much? lol. 

 Does anybody play this game on PC on here? I play pretty frequently, though I never have anyone to join me.


----------



## Kyyul

Man, Battlefield 4. It feels like so long ago that it came out. It's pretty freaking fun. Too bad I don't have anyone to play with anymore.


----------



## Ethan Groover

kyyul said:


> Man, Battlefield 4. It feels like so long ago that it came out. It's pretty freaking fun. Too bad I don't have anyone to play with anymore.


 
 Do you play on PC? I'd be up for playing almost any time.


----------



## bvbz

I play on PC with some regularity. Just got my FY-JS and am in love with it.
  
 I'm usually playing Golmund, though.


----------



## Eryk96

Should try lockers on the new 60Hz tick rate, way better shot registration


----------



## drez

eryk96 said:


> Should try lockers on the new 60Hz tick rate, way better shot registration


 
  
 Yah I have been watching some footage and the netcode seems much smoother most of the time.  Of course 60Hz only helps if all the players have a good enough connection haha.  To be honest though now I just can't be bothered to reinstall BF4 because there are so many patches DLC etc. and for me I was never really keen on the movement mechanics and the whole run around with assault and throw around medkit gameplay lol.  That and there are like 3 or 4 populated servers left.  Not worth it.


----------



## Change is Good

So, what theme are you guys hoping for in the next BF? WW2 (1944)? Sci Fi (2143)? Modern Military (BF5)?
  
 Personally, as long as it's not Hardline, I'll be happy. I wouldn't mind getting to see what all the 'Titan Mode' hype is about (I've only played BF on consoles).


----------



## NamelessPFG

change is good said:


> So, what theme are you guys hoping for in the next BF? WW2 (1944)? Sci Fi (2143)? Modern Military (BF5)?
> 
> Personally, as long as it's not Hardline, I'll be happy. I wouldn't mind getting to see what all the 'Titan Mode' hype is about (I've only played BF on consoles).


 
  
 I was hoping for BF2143, especially with the subtle hints they dropped in past games (and BF4: End Game especially), but EA might see it as overlapping too much with Star Wars: Battlefront 3 right now. Then again, they let Medal of Modern happen at a time when Battlefield had effectively succeeded it as EA's flagship FPS franchise.
  
 They could also just revisit Vietnam again, but it wasn't all that long ago when they released the BF:BC2 expansion. I doubt they'd make it the centerpiece of a new standalone game.
  
 We have too many "modern warfare" FPSs right now, though. It's getting to the point where even WWII seems like a breath of fresh air, but the only time I'd want a BF1944 is if there's more emphasis on what BF1942: Secret Weapons of WWII brought to the table (jetpacks, experimental aircraft, stuff like that) right in the base game. That and more crazy naval battles like what the Midway map offered, but with better player physics on the bigger ships (lots of rubberbanding in BF1942 and even BF2142 with Titan Mode; if they take some cues from Star Citizen's physics grids, they can avoid that).
  
 BF1943 also didn't help things much, mainly being a watered-down BF1942.
  
 Likewise, I look back at BF2: Special Forces and the climbing ropes and ziplines that were introduced, only to largely go unused because everyone plays base BF2 instead, most likely *NO VEHICLES, INFANTRY ONLY, STRIKE AT KARKAND* because friggin' Karkand is the second most overplayed map this side of Wake Island (which at least has justification in being the BF1942 demo map of choice and thus what everyone played first).


----------



## meatbix

im excited! so looking forward to this game!


----------



## lichlord91

Anyone use HIFIMAN Edition S's for Gaming in Battlefield?


----------



## The Krell

lichlord91 said:


> Anyone use HIFIMAN Edition S's for Gaming in Battlefield?


I just ordered some for gaming , I will tell you when they arriive bro!


----------



## Iightning

Boy do I miss this game. Much, much better than BF1 by a long shot.


----------



## denox

I still playing this game on computer with one of head-fieber Skippy. 
Hit me up Denoxster if you want to play.


----------

